# DWC Lowryder - Attitude Seed Bank



## greenearth5 (Jul 30, 2009)

My seeds came in today and im excited as all hell. I just threw 3 lowrider seeds into germination using the old plate, paper towel, and bowl method. The seeds are assorted and im not sure which ones are which. There are lowrider originals, lowrider 2, diesel ryder, and purple rider. All the lowriders were inside of one small vial mixed up. I also got 2 free feminized seeds (dinafem blue hash & dinafem blue widow.) Hopefully some expert in lowriders can determine which strain is which.

Im going to grow them in a 3 gallon DWC bucket with foxfarm nutes. Ill update with pictures when they sprout


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 30, 2009)

well weather or not they can be identified, im hopeing for females witch is the main priority. im subscribed.
as you get going on this i would like to hear a little about your setup.

good luck 

or maybe just check your sig. lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a 150 HPS light that I will be using to start the grow. In a few weeks I'm going to upgrade to a 400 HPS light and i might pop a few more seeds in the rockwool and put them in a different system. My plan is to grow male and female plants so I can pollinate a bud and grow some seeds.


----------



## Reiss (Jul 31, 2009)

RIU has gone auto crazy! subscribed


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 31, 2009)

All right green, you must be pretty excited. Did the fire inspection get done so you can start getting set up? Are you going to get a digital ballast? I got my next generation three bucket system dry fitted together last weekend. Make sure to post pics when they pop.


----------



## roll420 (Jul 31, 2009)

good luck with the lowryders and i have one of the blue widow dinafem seeds too.....i just choped down a white widow last night....trimming is hard work!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 1, 2009)

Two of the three seeds have sprouted. Im going to wait maybe another 2 days before I put them into some rockwool. No they havent been by yet. I prob should have waited until they already came by. Hey roll im really interested in the dinafem... can you tell me anything about them. Im wondering how i should grow them and if they are feminized (dinaFEM). 




Hash Lover said:


> All right green, you must be pretty excited. Did the fire inspection get done so you can start getting set up? Are you going to get a digital ballast? I got my next generation three bucket system dry fitted together last weekend. Make sure to post pics when they pop.





roll420 said:


> good luck with the lowryders and i have one of the blue widow dinafem seeds too.....i just choped down a white widow last night....trimming is hard work!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 1, 2009)

Good news guys. All three seeds have sprouted. I will be placing these seeds into 1 in rockwool but i dont know what to do after that. Last time i simply placed them into my bucket system and poured water on them for a week but i want an easier method this time. So I went out and bought a humidity dome a few months back and have never used it (identical to the one in the pic). Would it be a good idea to put the seeds into the rockwool and then into the humidity dome with my 150 HPS above the dome?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 1, 2009)

If you mean to put the seeds in before they sprout then you would want it dark. But I would not put the dome over the seedlings. It will keep the humidity to high and will inhibit growth I believe. It will slow down the water that the plant will uptake. Like with clones, you leave the dome on until you have some roots and then take it off as soon as possible. A few daylight CFL's over the seedlings would be ok to get them started and way less heat than the 150 hps. With my clones, in one place I have them there is only 1 2000 lumen bright white CFL and I can't believe how well they are doing. I got a better veg area set up but it put out to much heat and I can't use it until it cools down in the fall. I was tying up my soil plants today and got some pics. It's been about 6 weeks from 12/12. There looking nice and frosty. I'm hoping for 1 oz + off each of the 8 plants and have 14 more clones to go in when they are done. This strain has been finishing well at 8 weeks and has been the most potent one yet. This is the strain that went purple but don't think I will leave them in that long.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey roll, ya trimming can be hard work but we do it for the cause right? I wish all my work was that hard. I enjoy it more when I can be sampling some bud from the last harvest. It keeps me in touch with why I'm going all this.


----------



## roll420 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Hey roll, ya trimming can be hard work but we do it for the cause right? I wish all my work was that hard. I enjoy it more when I can be sampling some bud from the last harvest. It keeps me in touch with why I'm going all this.


I just trim till the scissors get to gummed up....scrape them with a razor blade and top a bowl....i love it!!

And greenearth....i just have 1 dinafem blue widow seed....my friend got from his last order....so i dont know much about it....but it looks great in the pic... thats great they all sprouted!!!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> If you mean to put the seeds in before they sprout then you would want it dark. But I would not put the dome over the seedlings. It will keep the humidity to high and will inhibit growth I believe. It will slow down the water that the plant will uptake. Like with clones, you leave the dome on until you have some roots and then take it off as soon as possible. A few daylight CFL's over the seedlings would be ok to get them started and way less heat than the 150 hps. With my clones, in one place I have them there is only 1 2000 lumen bright white CFL and I can't believe how well they are doing. I got a better veg area set up but it put out to much heat and I can't use it until it cools down in the fall. I was tying up my soil plants today and got some pics. It's been about 6 weeks from 12/12. There looking nice and frosty. I'm hoping for 1 oz + off each of the 8 plants and have 14 more clones to go in when they are done. This strain has been finishing well at 8 weeks and has been the most potent one yet. This is the strain that went purple but don't think I will leave them in that long.


What strain is that in the pic hashlover....thats some frosty nugs!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know what strain it is. It's one of the free seeds I got with an order. It was the first seed to pop so I just call it F-1. This will be the first soil grow with it and they look good. I should have a pretty good harvest in a couple weeks. I'll try to get some pics when it starts to turn purple.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 1, 2009)

I stuck the little girls into presoaked 5.6 pH tap water and placed it under 2 CFL lights. hopefully they start growing up instead of down like last time. I totally messed up my last 2 grows because i couldn't germinate right. I lost 12 out of 15 seeds because I screwed it up. out of the remaining 3 seeds only one ended up becoming female and that was my blueberry . So if i seem really freakin stressed over this simple germination process then bare with me. Before i put the seedlings into the rock wool they had developed between 1 cm and 3 cm long white roots and still have the seed stuck on the root. What do u all suggest doing now?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 2, 2009)

Try not to keep them to wet or to warm. It's not a bad idea to keep a thermometer next to them so you know for sure they don't get to warm. I like low 70's at the most. That's the problem I've been having with my hydro this summer. But it does not seem to affect the soil plants the same. They do fine while the hydro gets root rot.


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 2, 2009)

subscribed + to rep


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 2, 2009)

BTW roll, I like your new avatar. Been meaning to tell you but kept forgetting. (must be the weed)


----------



## roll420 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> BTW roll, I like your new avatar. Been meaning to tell you but kept forgetting. (must be the weed)


Thx i got it from some guys in this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/213108-advanced-stealth-hydro-bubbeponics-thread-12.html 

lots of good info you should check it out..you should check it out too greenearth....if you have not already...

As for your seedlings, you will be fine....just go slow and take it easy...i have dam near a 100% success with the seeds i have done....by puttig in a wet paper towel in a dark place....2 to 3 days later they break open and i put them in rockwool when the first root pops about a half inch long....one time waited till the roots were like an inch or 2 and ended up breaking the root and it grew real strange and died.....i get the water right up to the bottom of the pots and a few days later the roots hit the water.....then its all good!!! you got any room for clones??


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 2, 2009)

I dont think i have any room for clones. I really want to do a big ass grow but im in a public apt complex so I think its best if i only do one bucket at a time. Ill post some pictures of my setup in a minute


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 2, 2009)

That thread does look interesting. I'll check it out for sure. It's been a long minute green. It doesn't take much room to start clones. Just a small cabinet somewhere with one small cfl. 2 to 3 sf maybe, and it can be quicker than starting from seed. Plus you know exactly what you are getting. I'll send you some cuttings from my purple plant?


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 2, 2009)

lol when i go up to the hempfest ill make sure that I stop by and get them cuttings from you and sit down and smoke smoke blunts. I would like to get a small ass mother plant going but i dont think there is any way to reverse the autoflowering genetics of a lowrider plant with only my small experiece in horticulture. But soon ill be upgrading my system and getting a fully functional light and ventilation. At that time I might consider getting a small ass mother plant growing in some dirt and just clone her whenever i feel like growin. BTW im prob going to turn my system on in a few more days. everything is lookin good so far. When should i add nutes?



Hash Lover said:


> That thread does look interesting. I'll check it out for sure. It's been a long minute green. It doesn't take much room to start clones. Just a small cabinet somewhere with one small cfl. 2 to 3 sf maybe, and it can be quicker than starting from seed. Plus you know exactly what you are getting. I'll send you some cuttings from my purple plant?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 2, 2009)

We want pics man!!!! I believe your right about the auto flower. I don't know much about them, unless the shock from being cut would slow them down. Don't know just a guess. In rock wool I would start with a little right off. But something mild, maybe a little organic mix. I like an even N-P-K to get them started, they need P-K as much as N. Your using Foxfarm right? Start with a 200 or so ppm and just watch them close and see how they do. I like to let them show me what they need, Every strain can be a little different in what they like. That is one nice thing about clones, they'll pretty much all act the same and you can get a good program going and make it a little easier. I have not started any seeds in about a year so I haven't done any in a while. You could do a little ass mother plant, I keep the cfl's close and keep the nutes as low as possiple and she won't grow to fast. Where is hempfest going to be? Ya, stop by anytime for some clones and smoke. I always have at least a 1/4 pound stash for myself so there's no shortage. You could help me sample some that have been curing. I have 5 different types of smoke on hand right now with more coming in a couple weeks. Plus some hash too. and I have a couple OZ's of some shitty looking buds to make some more hash. My stepdaughter is a pothead and always leaves here happy.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 2, 2009)

Some more bud porn. I got some when the light went off. Better color, to much yellow with the light on. I should have done something to show scale but if you look in the bottom of the first pic you can see the pipe cleaner.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 2, 2009)

Today has been a good day because my seeds are pushing through the top of the rockwool. One of them is already showing green leafs and is pushing the seed shell off of its new growth. the last one i can see coming through the surface. The third picture is where i currently have my seedlings but im going to move them into the grow room maybe tomorrow.


EDIT: while typing this my gf named the first the seedling that poped through the rockwool "Aurora". Also i noticed a 1/4 cm long white root stickin thru the bottom of the rockwool. So this sun of a bitch has grown a cm in the last 2 hours since i put nutes on it. I forgot how freakin fast they can grow durin this stage. I bet its going to be nearly an inch tall by tomorrow night.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was using regular bathtub water (200 ppm) with a little ph down to balance the ph but tonight i added some fox farm grow big to bring the ppm from 200 up to 300 and then i poured some on top of each cube so they could soak it all up. Tomorrow ill prob go get some distilled water so i can really get this bitch to grow big and tall. 

I do have 2 free dinafem seeds here that ide totally like to grow sometime. I dont know much about them but i assume they are feminzed because of the name "dinaFEM" but i really dont know. Ill probably set those to the side and reserve them to be my mother plants once my lowriders are all done and cut up. 

So how do i grow a mother plant? I have some bags left around from my first dirt grow which really sucked because alls i grew were mushrooms out of the side of the bag. So ide totally need to learn how to grow with soil. I have a local hydro shop that has foxfarm dirt and Ide probably just use that soil.

the hempfest is in seattle washington.... http://www.hempfest.org/drupal/
This is going to be my first major vacation in another years time. Im saving my money and goin up there for a few days to party it up and hopefully get on medical marijuana. 



Hash Lover said:


> We want pics man!!!! I believe your right about the auto flower. I don't know much about them, unless the shock from being cut would slow them down. Don't know just a guess. In rock wool I would start with a little right off. But something mild, maybe a little organic mix. I like an even N-P-K to get them started, they need P-K as much as N. Your using Foxfarm right? Start with a 200 or so ppm and just watch them close and see how they do. I like to let them show me what they need, Every strain can be a little different in what they like. That is one nice thing about clones, they'll pretty much all act the same and you can get a good program going and make it a little easier. I have not started any seeds in about a year so I haven't done any in a while. You could do a little ass mother plant, I keep the cfl's close and keep the nutes as low as possiple and she won't grow to fast. Where is hempfest going to be? Ya, stop by anytime for some clones and smoke. I always have at least a 1/4 pound stash for myself so there's no shortage. You could help me sample some that have been curing. I have 5 different types of smoke on hand right now with more coming in a couple weeks. Plus some hash too. and I have a couple OZ's of some shitty looking buds to make some more hash. My stepdaughter is a pothead and always leaves here happy.


d


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just moved my babies over to there new room. Im using 2 gallons of distilled water and 1/2 gallon of filtered brita water, 1 tbl of grow big hydro foxfarm. All together my ppm is 330 and my ph is 5.8. I just turned off my light then turned it right back on and heard some crackling noise and the light didnt turn on. So i waited a minute then cranked it back on and the light came on. Does this mean that my light bulb is burning out? Or is it because I need to give it time between turning the light on and off?


----------



## roll420 (Aug 3, 2009)

lookin good greenearth.....about the light...i would not think it good for a bulb to turn on and off like that, i may be wrong though...i already burnt out the bulb i got with my 600....it was making a noise all the time while it was on, almost like a hummmmming sound, comming from the bulb not the ballast...then i shut it off and noticed there was black ash like stuff toward the end of the bulb.....turned it back on and nothing....that sucked....had to go up to the hydro shop and get a new one right away.....luckily i got my light from HTG supply...called them up, shipped the old bulb back and within a week they already shipped me a new bulb!! now i got a backup...


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 3, 2009)

I checked my bulb and it doesnt have any black on it plus i whiped it off with my sock before i turned it on for the first time in months. Also i put my cacti in the closet with the plants cause they are dieing.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guy's, I read that you should wait 30 min. to turn on an HID light after it has been shut off. But I have'nt always waited myself but have not had any problems. I also read that you should change one about every 8-9 months because the useable light is reduced with time. What brand bulbs do you guy's use? I would not want to use tap water that was 200 ppm to start. Do you have clorine in the tap water? To me your putting in to much stuff that you don't know what it is and seems to be a waste of ppm's. I do add Cal-Mag to the water also. I know AN sells something like it and will change when the Cal-Mag runs out. I'll post a thread on it for you. A mother is pretty simple. We can work on it once you get one going. I would get new soil for sure. I really like the Foxfarm Ocean forest soil. I don't bother with the seed starter one myself, the ocean forest does just fine. With that you don't really need any nutes for the first 3-4 weeks and it has really good stuff in it to get a seedling started. The ones I started in it looked fantastic. (I've found that with clones they want some nutes right away). Once the seedlings start showing a little yellowing I started them on nutes. I like starting with nutes a little higher in the P-K range, The P-K is good for root and stalk growth. Just because it say's bloom on it doesn't mean it's only for the bloom cycle. I add some Tiger Bloom into a young plant mix or Big Bloom if you want some organic in there too. Just remember that the chemical nutes are available right away but the organic takes a while. If I have a yellowing starting I go with the chemical to get it into them quicker. Looking good though, looks like it is starting to come together.http://boards.cannabis.com/hydroponics/155387-if-you-use-ro-distilled-water-you-need-calmag-plus.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got 2 gallon of distilled and 1/2 gallon of brita water in there now along with a tbl of grow big. My ppm is 330 and ph is 5.8. I have the original bulb that came with the ballast but probably should get a backup bulb sometime.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 3, 2009)

What is the ppm of the Britta water? I don't think it could be much after you cut it down with the distilled. What about chlorine? I've read that a good bulb can make a difference. The grow hps bulbs have more blue in them than a standard bulb. They make a 1000w hps now that is a 400mh and 600hps in one bulb. I'd like to see something like that in a 600w bulb. For my space I would rather use two 600w instead of one 1000w. I could spread the light better with smallish plants and have it closer to more tops. The 1000w is almost $200 though. I've also seen where people put one mh bulb and one hps for flowering. You might want to try a product called Superthrive. I've heard good things and add it too. I can't say how it works because I have been using it all along. I also have some Mega Grow that I want to try again. I used it on an outside grow to try to make feminized seeds (didn't work for me). It did seem to make a big difference in growth though. I want to try it on my next grow but only on one plant to start with. And since they will be all clones it will be a good test to see how it works.
http://www.megagro.com/
http://superthrive.com/


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 3, 2009)

The britta water is 136 ppm when its filtered once. I dont think there is any chlorine in the distilled water and the britta water sat in the fridge since this morning so it should be fine. Plus the plants roots arent even close to touchin the water yet. So by the time the roots hit the water then the chlorine should be gone. I would pay big bucks to get a 400HPS bulb that works in my 150HPS system! I wouldnt even need to upgrade except my bulb. Ill totally be getting a new system or new bulb in another month. Once i do then ill look for those bad ass bulbs.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya, there's no chlorine in distilled. I meant the tap water. That ppm seems high even after being filtered, my city tap water is about 80 ppm out of the tap. I still don't like to use it though. I want to know exactly what I give the plants. I don't think you will find that bulb. You might be able to get a MH conversion bulb that you could use in that ballast for veg growing though. But they are not cheap.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 3, 2009)

After researching I went with this bulb for my 400 and 600. http://www.nehydro.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_75_76&products_id=525&zenid=02309d57cca7a9bc9d54819875bb9bd3


----------



## roll420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> After researching I went with this bulb for my 400 and 600. http://www.nehydro.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_75_76&products_id=525&zenid=02309d57cca7a9bc9d54819875bb9bd3


i got that hortilux 600 bulb too...it seems to work great....the bulb i got with my light and now my backup is a agro max 600

thats some good info on the water, very intresting....my tap water is 180ppm and 9.0ph, thats all ive ever used....i keep a 20gallon container always filled and just use what i need out of that....i never need ph up it seems


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 4, 2009)

Let us know how the bulb works for you and if its worth the price... 

I just redone my water... i felt that 360ppm was to high for these young seedlings so i got some more distilled water and put a few drops of big bloom in and now my ppm is 160... I heard lowriders are very sensitive to nutes... hope im doin this right cause one of them doesnt have any roots yet


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 4, 2009)

roll420 said:


> i got that hortilux 600 bulb too...it seems to work great....the bulb i got with my light and now my backup is a agro max 600
> 
> thats some good info on the water, very intresting....my tap water is 180ppm and 9.0ph, thats all ive ever used....i keep a 20gallon container always filled and just use what i need out of that....i never need ph up it seems


I've found that most nutes lower the ph and can go down quite a bit when using distilled. After putting in the nutes most times I start with about 4.5 ph. And then adjust the ph.


----------



## roll420 (Aug 5, 2009)

It seemed to me the ph was harder to control with fox farm nutes rather than the AN im using now.......ive been using AN voodoo juice, trantula juice and bud candy and my god the roots are freakin huge and thick and huge!!!! This thing grew over 2ft in like 3 weeks........ i may post some pics.....time to start flushing.....and choppin.....i love it!!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you guys ph your water when flushing.....ive read some do, some dont....just curious?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 6, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Do you guys ph your water when flushing.....ive read some do, some dont....just curious?


I don't ph the flush water. I figure what's the sense. There are no nutes in there to get locked out and they will still take up the water they need.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heres some pot porn for you pervs that like the young ones lol jk

I dug the plants out of the hydroton ( i know i shouldnt ) to see if they are developing roots. Sure enough they have nice strong roots growing out of the bottom and sides of the rockwool. I only took a pic of one plant but they all look the same right now. Im vegging under 24/7 light cycle with a 150 hps system. Also i took a pic of a my fav poster that i got at spencers store in the mall. Its a bad ass pot poster. Enjoy


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Heres some pot porn for you pervs that like the young ones lol jk
> 
> I dug the plants out of the hydroton ( i know i shouldnt ) to see if they are developing roots. Sure enough they have nice strong roots growing out of the bottom and sides of the rockwool. I only took a pic of one plant but they all look the same right now. Im vegging under 24/7 light cycle with a 150 hps system. Also i took a pic of a my fav poster that i got at spencers store in the mall. Its a bad ass pot poster. Enjoy


You just couldn't wait huh. I've probably done worse to some of my plants. The babies are looking good. That's a really cool poster too. Hey roll, so how did the harvest go? I still have not done mine but will before the weekend is over. I don't expect much from them though. They are the ones I had root problems with and wouldn't you know they are finally are starting to get some new white roots. I put stuff in for the roots but it was just to hot and gave me problems. But on a side note the ones that I put in soil are doing just fine with the heat and I expect a good harvest from them in a couple weeks. Gotta make room for all the clones.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 8, 2009)

When should i bump up the nutes or start them on there regular foxfarm feeding schedule?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2009)

when the first to little leaves yellow.3 to 4 weeks start light..


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 8, 2009)

I find the best thing is to watch the plants, they will let you know. I like to start seeing a little deficiency, It usually starts with N in early veg for me. And if your doing the same strain keep track of when they do and bump them up a little earlier on the next batch. But I only go up a little at a time, maybe 25%. But like a lot of things if you ask 3 people you will get 3 different answers.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 8, 2009)

That poster is worthy of framing.


----------



## roll420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks good greenearth....love the pics too.....what size net pot is that by the way?

And yea hashlover, i only harvested one white widow so far and its been in jars for about 6 days now and i got just under 1oz from that one....im sure it will lose a bit more weight though....ive already been samplin though...it tastes good....mmmmm.....Also i had to cut down one of my northern lights X skunk...some how it got a bit of root rot and just quit growin...so the buds are tiny....it may have been these dam nats that got to it.....these nats just came outta now where and where everywhere..... i had to order this stuff that kills the eggs and it work great...alll gone
I have 2 more flushing right now northern light X skunk and pure power all from g13.....the pure pure power is just beautiful and has such a strong smell and tight ass buds....looks to be an well over an oz.....i have a clone from the PP thats 4 or 5 wks old now and also a pineapple express from g13 4wks old, the express is a fckin beast....its huge the leaves are huge...the buds are getting huge....chop chop



Hey diggitydank i love your chronic logo!!!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Heres a couple pics


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 8, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Hey diggitydank i love your chronic logo!!!


Just typed 'chronic' into a photobucket search and came across it.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 9, 2009)

good looking greenearth i was thinking of doing the same thing.looks like to me ill be learning from you.
and are you going to cross the lowryders with any other strains?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 9, 2009)

Looking good roll. I weigh mine when I trim them and it seems to work out well when they are down to around 20-25 percent they are dry enough to jar them. Same thing with my last hydro plants, got the root rot and quit growing. I'll be cutting them with very small buds too. The smallest I've had yet with this strain. I read that one of the worst things with gnats is they will spread diseases. What did you use on them? I used a couple things and knocked them down pretty good. The last thing I used was Gnatrol, not really like they say but after about a week I saw very few of them. They are still around but not like they were before.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bad news guys. One of my kids looks nearly dead and is laying over. I just watered them last night, adjusted the ppm, and ph. I checked it this morning and one of the kids is laying over and her rockwool cube is nearly dry. So it seems to have dehydrated over night?!?! but the other two cubes are totally wet still. So im confused on what the hell is going on around here.

My digital them says its between 80-100 in there at all times. But thats the temp under the light and not the temp of the room. What should I do and is there any bringing back of this little innocent girl?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks to me that one didn't get watered last night. I don't think there is any way it could be so dry and the others be wet just over night. Where you high when you did them last night? It would be worth a try but looks to far gone to survive. But you never know. As a wise prophet once said "much of our pain is self-inflicted". What kind of temps do you have in the root zone? Or at least around the base of the container?


----------



## roll420 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Looking good roll. I weigh mine when I trim them and it seems to work out well when they are down to around 20-25 percent they are dry enough to jar them. Same thing with my last hydro plants, got the root rot and quit growing. I'll be cutting them with very small buds too. The smallest I've had yet with this strain. I read that one of the worst things with gnats is they will spread diseases. What did you use on them? I used a couple things and knocked them down pretty good. The last thing I used was Gnatrol, not really like they say but after about a week I saw very few of them. They are still around but not like they were before.


Thats what i used also, Gnatrol, it seemed to work very well and fast.....i put some in the container and then mixed a little in a water bottle and poured it through the top, over the roots.....i killed off most of the living ones and really overnight they were almost all gone.....i still think i see one flying around every now and then but what else can u do....how high do keep your water in you container during flowering? I leave about 3 inches or so of air space b/t the bottom of the baskets and top of the water....does that sound ok, or do i need mre or less?
Anyway those nats really suck and hope i dont see them again.....what else do you do to get rid of them? That Gnatrol seems pretty safe to me, from what i read....

Dam that sucks greenearth, i would keep the rockwool wet and hope she comes back!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel the bucket water with my hand and it allways stays cool and never gets warm. I keep my therometer on top the bucket lid and it stays at a constant 85 but sometimes gets 100 if my closet door is closed. I dont have any other way to cool that area except to back off the light some (which i did already 4 in)


----------



## roll420 (Aug 9, 2009)

To tell the truth, ive never took the temp of the water in the res......it seems cool though especially when they get big and shade it....whats a good water temp?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 9, 2009)

roll420 said:


> To tell the truth, ive never took the temp of the water in the res......it seems cool though especially when they get big and shade it....whats a good water temp?


65-80F.... any higher you're looking at a possibility of root rot.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 10, 2009)

Once my temps got over the low 70's I started having problems with them. Root rot and ph problems. But the soil plants are fine. I'd say mid 60's to low 70's. That's mostly what I've seen recommended.


----------



## mr773 (Aug 11, 2009)

*fox farms has the grow big made specifically for your hy dro system check out i only do soil grows much easy 4 me good luck on the grow and check out my link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/226019-five-week-flowering-hermie-what.html*


----------



## southwestgrower (Aug 13, 2009)

can anyone hook me up with lowryder seeds cheap???


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is a quick update. The one plant did die but the others were not hurt at all. They are growing good and growing roots. I upped the ppm from 330 to 700 yesterday. Im starting them out on there regular nute recommendation by foxfarm.

There is 2 problems. One of the leafs are starting to curl and there is a white spot on another leaf. What does this mean?


----------



## roll420 (Aug 15, 2009)

that sucks you lost one, the other 2 look good though......sometimes my leaves curl a bit too....i think it may be from heat.....not sure about the white spot....they will be fine


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 16, 2009)

my plants are starting to grow faster now that ive uped my nutes to 700ppm ... but the leaves are starting to over lap one another. how should i train them not to overlap each other or should i allow this? i dont want one to kill the other out by taking all the light


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 16, 2009)

They should be fine overlapping. Don't worry about that. Don't cut any leaves off, you will do more harm than good. Hard to tell about the white spots, pics are to blurry. My only guess might be light bleaching. Did you look good for bugs? Mine seem to curl some when the ph is off to much too. Chopped my hydro plants over the last couple day's, not to good though only 6.25 oz wet. maybe get 1.5- 2 oz dry. Soil plants are doing well though. Just about 8 weeks now and are starting to turn purple. Not much but some. I'll be chopping them soon. Much bigger buds than the hydro and hope to get at least 8 oz dry or more off the 8 plants. I'd like to see 1,5 oz each, that would be better.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 16, 2009)

i ran out of my ph fluid that i store my ph pen in. So i think imight have been misreading my ph and im going to get sum fluid soon so i know my exact ph


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 17, 2009)

It rained hard as hell today so i went and got 8 gallons of rain gutter water. The ppm of the water was only 007 ppm and the ph was perfectly balanced in the spectrum at 7.0 so i filtered the water in my britta picture to get all the hairs and bird poop out of it and my ph raised to 24ppm. the plants are looking amazing and are growing fast. They have a full head of roots and perfectly colored green leaves.


----------



## willzgotskillz (Aug 17, 2009)

very nice those look great any advice on where to get some good seeds?


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 18, 2009)

willzgotskillz said:


> very nice those look great any advice on where to get some good seeds?


a lot of places out there to get them. do some research. there is a whole section on this subject in this forum.


----------



## Reiss (Aug 18, 2009)

willzgotskillz said:


> very nice those look great any advice on where to get some good seeds?


depends what country you're in too. Im in the UK and know a couple of great seedbanks.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 18, 2009)

no hijackin this thread... this is for my grow and not how to get seeds


----------



## roll420 (Aug 20, 2009)

looks good greenearth.....they are growing fast.....ive thaught about taking the ph and ppm of rain water also but never go around to it


----------



## sinu1er (Aug 21, 2009)

looking good so far green.. Subscribed


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 21, 2009)

plants are looking nice


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was just wondering but how much bud do all you guys go thru in a week?

[youtube]7Da3qrozMv4[/youtube][/QUOTE]


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 21, 2009)

well i usto smoke a g is a day but selling wise 1 p to 1 1/2pounds ahah


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 21, 2009)

i go thru half an ounce a week but if i started pushin sum weed then ide prob go thru a qp .. thats prob more profit in quaters than ounces


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i go thru half an ounce a week but if i started pushin sum weed then ide prob go thru a qp .. thats prob more profit in quaters than ounces


 ya and it also depends were your from prices i hear change alot in diff states
like here the brake down is 
20 a g 350 ish for an oz and 1250ish for a qp
and thats were im from in cali
dam smoke alot or what


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 21, 2009)

o and i have a ? can u get seeds to cali ?if so from were


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2009)

thewhiteboy said:


> ya and it also depends were your from prices i hear change alot in diff states
> like here the brake down is
> 20 a g 350 ish for an oz and 1250ish for a qp
> and thats were im from in cali
> dam smoke alot or what


Just about the same here in TX.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 21, 2009)

tight tight


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 21, 2009)

you can get seeds anyplace you want on the earth. ill post a link further down to the seeds that i got. They will send to any place including all of the states. around here we can get some schwag weed for $40/half ounce and $225/ qp but thats not homegrown shit thats more like street bud. I dont mess around with the homegrown bud much at all. how much do u think my bud will be worth per gram? I have no idea when it comes to the homegrown. Im high and i think this makes sence so ill post


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> you can get seeds anyplace you want on the earth. ill post a link further down to the seeds that i got. They will send to any place including all of the states. around here we can get some schwag weed for $40/half ounce and $225/ qp but thats not homegrown shit thats more like street bud. I dont mess around with the homegrown bud much at all. how much do u think my bud will be worth per gram? I have no idea when it comes to the homegrown. Im high and i think this makes sence so ill post


You could charge up to $25/g if you wanted to. When I sell my shit, I sell to one man and one man only. And I charge him $12.50/g ($350/oz.) when I have it. I'll do QP's for $1200 if I have that much on hand. 

To friends, I will tell them that I'm making a large purchase and ask them if they want to hop on at a discounted rate. And I'll sell them 1/2oz. for about $100.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> you can get seeds anyplace you want on the earth. ill post a link further down to the seeds that i got. They will send to any place including all of the states. around here we can get some schwag weed for $40/half ounce and $225/ qp but thats not homegrown shit thats more like street bud. I dont mess around with the homegrown bud much at all. how much do u think my bud will be worth per gram? I have no idea when it comes to the homegrown. Im high and i think this makes sence so ill post


 o so there are places that actely send to like cali
wouldnt that be a lil sketchy tho?


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> . around here we can get some schwag weed for $40/half ounce and $225/ qp but thats not homegrown shit thats more like street bud. I dont mess around with the homegrown bud much at all. how much do u think my bud will be worth per gram? I have no idea when it comes to the homegrown. Im high and i think this makes sence so ill post


 ahahah swag thats some nasty stuff
and with your home grown stuff id say 15 to 20 but it al depends on how well you bud is
how your plants looking


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 23, 2009)

ill post some pictures later but they are looking freakin awesome and smell good too. Theres no sign on if its female or male yet but i anticipate on finding out within a week or two


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 23, 2009)

thats sweet man and there all the lowrider right?
and those are the auto flowering ones right


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 23, 2009)

they are all autoflowering lowriders.. they are 3 weeks old and should show signs of sex within 2 weeks... there lookin and doin good.. i might start another grow after this one so i can get some money comeing in


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are my kids... not sure if they are female or male yet... I have kept them under 24/7 light and have the ppm up to 1200 using the regular line of foxfarm nutes. They are on day 22 of vegging and im ready to start flowering but its an auto flowering variety so im not sure if i can help it flower early? but if so then ide like to try it


----------



## roll420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Those things are bushy as hell......lookin good......i guess you ust wait till they bud?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lookin' mighty good GE5... and I'm _loving_ the Big Red.

BEST

SODA

EVER


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 24, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> they are all autoflowering lowriders.. they are 3 weeks old and should show signs of sex within 2 weeks... there lookin and doin good.. i might start another grow after this one so i can get some money comeing in


It's nice when we can finance our hobby right? Just got done chopping yesterday. I'll have about 10 oz when dried. I had about 45 oz when wet. They had some nice purple on them by the time I picked. Working on filling the flower area now, going with 12 plants this time. I'm looking for that 1 pound harvest. Yours are looking really nice. Like roll said I think they just go when they go no matter what the light. Bet you just can't wait for those first samples.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Its totally nice when we can finance our hobbies plus know what im doing this time around. This is an auto-flowering breed so I gotta wait until it starts flowering. But until then im dumping big grow foxfarm nutes in there left and right. I have the ppms up around 1250 at the moment and the ph is around 6.2 but im not sure if these numbers are right because i gotta recalibrate my tools and when i do they are allways off. My pH pen allways is on the fritz. Sometimes it reads one number and then it will read another (within close proximity) so i dont know how reliable it is or if i should get a new one.

Go big red lol


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 25, 2009)

plants are looking good manhow much are you planing on yealding like what are you guessing around


----------



## sinu1er (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW those bushes are gonna be like two solid buds lol!!


----------



## Reiss (Aug 25, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Here are my kids... not sure if they are female or male yet... I have kept them under 24/7 light and have the ppm up to 1200 using the regular line of foxfarm nutes. They are on day 22 of vegging and im ready to start flowering but its an auto flowering variety so im not sure if i can help it flower early? but if so then ide like to try it


Looking good mate,
I hope you're not going to 12/12 them or anything like that? keep em on 24/7, 20/4 or 18/6 but no less.

I think having 2 in such close proximity will deminish your overall yield, they're already looking busy in the root department!

Good luck on the sexing, should start showing any day now.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im still doing 24/7 under a 150HPS light and im going strong with the grow big foxfarm nutes. I heard lowriders are easy to burn so its taken me this long to up its ppms to 1400 and i prob wont go much higher depending on if it starts to burn when i up it next.

Having the two back to back might diminish the yields but if one turns out male then ill chop it and the female will have plenty of space and time to grow bushier. I dont think my yields will be effected very much.

Im hoping for 2 oz dry totaly but the paper i got with the seeds say i should get between 1/2 oz - 2 oz per plant. So if both are females then ide be happy with 2 oz. Everything is going awesome so far, no nute burn, they are both healthy and growing fast.. so i bet ill get a good yield but we'll see soon.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have one female and one male plant. Thats perfect cause I want some seeds. So how do i go about haveing these plants have sex? Should i chop the male plant down to 1/2 its orginal size so that my female can grow better or will this screw up the genetics of the seeds? I want them to sex so i can get some seeds but not too many.. i want the bud to still be smokeable.

Any help on the seeds will be appreciated and ill plus rep you if i can


----------



## Reiss (Aug 27, 2009)

What you would normally do is take the pollen sacks off the male, pop them in a bag and shake it, take a brush and paint the pollen onto the female plant but only the parts you want to produce seeds.
As you have both plants together, it's going to be pretty hard not to pollinate your whole female plant though.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well i chopped down the male and the female is starting to flower more.. no buds showing yet only tons of pistols allllll lover the plant


----------



## shalie4200 (Aug 30, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 31, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Well i chopped down the male and the female is starting to flower more.. no buds showing yet only tons of pistols allllll lover the plant


So it sounds like things are going well. You decided not to try to make seeds I guess? To me It's not really worth it for what you can buy them for and then clone your best one. Over here I'm getting my next batch ready for flower. I decided to veg them a couple weeks with the big light and let them get a little bigger and have some more time to do some pruning. I got an MH conversion bulb for my light to veg with. Once I can get a better veg area I won't I can have them ready sooner. I also decided to get some new stock. Haze is a pretty popular strain around here and gets top price so I went with a haze cross. I got Super Lemon SkunkX Haze. The description sound's good with an up high. They gave me Dinafem Moby Dick and Roadrunner autoflower, 1 of each. They should be here this week. I'll save one lemon haze for a mother and put the others in to flower on the next run. 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-mix-seeds/pick-mix-seeds-/-green-house-seeds-super-lemon-haze-feminized/prod_1088.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Things are going good. I didnt feel like it was worth the trouble to make seeds, yet. It would be too difficult since they are in the same pot. So i chopped it and im hoping the roots wont rot and decay in my bucket. I pulled a hand full out but theres prob more in there. I got some dinafem blue widow and dinafem blue hash here. I assume they are feminzed. Deff let me know how your dinafem seeds do and send me sum clones haha. It looks like your lemon skunk is crossed with super silver haze. I grew some SSH with my blueberry plant on my last grow and those suckers got freakin HUGE. Well they prob wasnt that big but they looked big in my closet. 

For my next grow Im thinkin about doing several lowrider plants in dirt. I am considering getting a 250 or 400 mh/hps light. Then getting some 1/2 ga or 1 gal grow bags, some fox farm oceanic forest dirt, a carbon scrubber, can fan, and dryer hose. Any suggestions? I dont have much experience with dirt but from what i read these are the things i should get. But im not sure how big of grow bags, size of light to get, or even how to grow in dirt.

Also, I have some shrum spores that i might start on soon (never tried shrums yet). Have you tried silvia divinorum? Its legal in the usa except a few states and i heard it trips people out bad.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind making some seeds if I had a place to put the two plants together by themselves. I don't know about the roots being still in there. Might be ok, But maybe try to get all you can out to play it safe. Dirt can be pretty easy to grow in. It's a little more forgiving than hydro. To me the bitch can be watering them all and not having the central res that does several plants at once. But it's still a lot of fun. Don't you have that Grow Big for soil that you had at the start? I have mine in 1 gal pots and they seem to have plenty of room. You don't want them to big so that they stay wet to long and cause root rot. I like to water about every 2-4 day's. It helps to exchange the air in the soil to help to get fresh oxygen to the roots. The 400 would be good as long as you vent it out to keep the heat down. The rest of the setup sounds great. Ya, I'm looking forward to trying those seeds. I read somewhere that it was very important to keep them healthy for best yields. Don't know much about shrooms, but have had some. Last time was in the early 80's. I've seen ad's for them but don't know if they are any good. Might not be a bad way to add another cash crop to harvest.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hers sum pot porn along with a tattoo on my leg  that im gettin covered up.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 4, 2009)

If i did more than 3 buckets then i would get a centeral res to hold all the water. Ive seen them at the hydro shop and they cost around 30 bucks a bucket which is to damn much for what they do. Ive also thought about doing a dirt grow and usuing 1/2 or 1 gallon dirt bags, getting a mother plant, a 400 hps, and cloneing a dozen at a time. I would like to just buy the soil and stick the clones in there until they use all the nutes then i could harvest them.. maybe put them into immediate flower. How long does it take clones to flower out? 2 or 3 weeks maybe... After this lowrider I am done for a while. This spot im in seems to hot for my comfort and im risking alot right now. But i wont be done for long.. ill start another in a few months or sooner if i find a new house to live in. Yah i got the grow big soil still... and still using the same foxfarm nutes without needing to get any new bottles.. have you used foxfarm cha ching and china garden ?

The second picture is my current plant and the 3rd picture is from about a week or week n half ago. Its doubled its freakin size and its only 32 days old. Its got small blooms on top and im desperatly waiting for it to fully show where all its buds are going to be. On the inside of the plant there are long pistols EVERYWHERE.. i can probably count well over 100 spots where buds will be forming and probably 15 are on top the plant  ... i think its going to produce alot of bud and this time im legging it go 2.5 months so i can get 2 ounce off it.. hopefully more 

Hash.. how much bud do you think ill get wet?




Hash Lover said:


> So it sounds like things are going well. You decided not to try to make seeds I guess? To me It's not really worth it for what you can buy them for and then clone your best one. Over here I'm getting my next batch ready for flower. I decided to veg them a couple weeks with the big light and let them get a little bigger and have some more time to do some pruning. I got an MH conversion bulb for my light to veg with. Once I can get a better veg area I won't I can have them ready sooner. I also decided to get some new stock. Haze is a pretty popular strain around here and gets top price so I went with a haze cross. I got Super Lemon SkunkX Haze. The description sound's good with an up high. They gave me Dinafem Moby Dick and Roadrunner autoflower, 1 of each. They should be here this week. I'll save one lemon haze for a mother and put the others in to flower on the next run.
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-mix-seeds/pick-mix-seeds-/-green-house-seeds-super-lemon-haze-feminized/prod_1088.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 4, 2009)

got any great hash recipes or things to do with the trimmings once this plant is chopped... was thinkin about makin honey but i dont want butane in my damn honey


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll get back to you on that. Busy day today, going to get a light rail for the babies. All 5 Lemon Haze popped. They popped and went into soil in under 48 hours. Also the Roadrunner popped. But not the Moby Dick yet. You should flower your plants before they get that big I think. I would start them at no more than 10-12 inches at the most, with the 150. But if you start flowering with CFL's they will not stretch so much and will end up with a bushier plant. Even that might be to much. That's where I do mine with the 600w. The lower branches won't get enough light. It's not to late to top them though. I would not want them to finish more than 16-20 inches at the most. Looks like a jailhouse tat you got there. So what do you know about mushrooms?I've Been looking into it. Seems there would be a good market for them. Be back later.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 5, 2009)

I've thought about butane too. It's supposed to all evaporate out of it but all depends on how pure the butane is. That's what you are supposed to look for when you buy it. I would just rather have have something easier to smoke than the oil. As for hash, It would take to long to save good trim for it. I would also use the crappy looking buds from the bottom of the plant too. I like to have 2 oz to make it. I would suggest trying to make some Green Dragon (you drink it) or an alcohol extraction that you can smoke. A lot depends on how good the trim is. I don't use anything that I can't see trics on. Here's a couple pics of the alcohol extraction.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ive seen the light rail in action before and it seems really cool. Also, I was going thru my blueberry journal and seen your bucket setup and it looked pretty cool. Ive been thinking about what type of setup to upgrade to. I want it to stay cheap but worthwhile. I want a good system for my future mother plant to grow under a 400 hps. Ive been thinking about what type of bud I would want to smoke everyday and i dont know what to get. I liked that blueberry cause the taste was pretty good. It needed some perfection and I could probably perfect it but Im thinking about growing something else. I got an email that Attitude Seed Bank is giving a DinaFem Pineapple Express Feminized seed away with all purchases. 

BTW. I puttin my plant to sleep tonight for the first time. Shes going to bed at 1am and waking up at 5am. Its pretty big now and It needs something done to it. I wouldn't know where to start if i was to trim it. Its just started growing bud allllllll over every single branch of the plant. What do you suggest doing to it? Would throwing a 400 HPS on top of it in a week take care of it? You know whats cool.. ill post a picture if i can find it but theres one plant with like 10 colas on top... i would totally do that if i knew how to. I would flower it at 12 in but its autoflowering... so i didnt think i had control over that and thats why i left the light on 24/7 for the last month.

I found the pictures.. i like this setup and would do that if i knew it wouldnt fuck anything up.. the lowest brances are big enough that there close to the top of the plant... If i cut it off then could i root it and stick it in a diff bucket?




Hash Lover said:


> I'll get back to you on that. Busy day today, going to get a light rail for the babies. All 5 Lemon Haze popped. They popped and went into soil in under 48 hours. Also the Roadrunner popped. But not the Moby Dick yet. You should flower your plants before they get that big I think. I would start them at no more than 10-12 inches at the most, with the 150. But if you start flowering with CFL's they will not stretch so much and will end up with a bushier plant. Even that might be to much. That's where I do mine with the 600w. The lower branches won't get enough light. It's not to late to top them though. I would not want them to finish more than 16-20 inches at the most. Looks like a jailhouse tat you got there. So what do you know about mushrooms?I've Been looking into it. Seems there would be a good market for them. Be back later.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

It takes a lot of veg time and pruning to get them like that. My guess would be 6 months or so. My first 2 soil plants were like that but not as big. You have to start pruning early though. Pinch the top when you have your first 4 branches off the main stem and then pinch all new tops above there first 2 branches. And just keep doing that until you are about ready to flower. I topped one of these after a week or so into flower and it didn't seem to hurt it a bit. I'd be glad to help you when you start some new ones. On the ones you have now get me a good side pic and maybe I can help you to top it. Basically pick a height and cut it off just above where 2 branches are coming off the main branch. If that makes any sense. If not let me know. My Roadrunner auto popped out of the soil over night. I;m not surprised that it was the first. These are the first two plants I did. I did a lot of pruning because I didn't have a flower area ready on time. But they came out good. 5+ onces off the 2 plants. My best per plant yield so far.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

Check this one out. http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 6, 2009)

I put a foxfarm bottle on the bucket and left it alone while i turned the plant so that you know which side is which. The plant has gotten fucking huge and gets bigger day by day. As you can see in the first picture I am running out of room to raise the lamp... There are buds growing all over this plant and i dont want to deminish my yields by screwing something up.. so ill follow your instructions step by step ... in a way.. its your plant to lol

I jus measured her and shes 24 in tall from the hydroton and at its widest shes 30 inches wide... but 20 in wide in another spot


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what i want.... i went to the bookstore and seena bonsi grow book and opened it up for a minute. They use cooper wire to train those bonsis to grow in their distinct patterns. Heres the plant that i really want to try... maybe cross breed a blueberry with this strawberry cough so i can have a mixed berry plant lol

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dutch_passion/Fem_StrawberryCough.html

i prob will get sum of these seeds some day


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

I've smoked some of that before, it was very good. There is just so much choice out there with all the different new strains. I have 3 California Orange skunk clones getting ready to flower on this run along with my other ones. 15 plants in total, I'm shooting for the 1 pound harvest. And a couple more to pick a mother from. With that and the Lemon Haze I will have a citrus blend.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 6, 2009)

What would you suggest doing to this plant... its already start budding rapidly at the top cola and i prefer not to cut it off if possible... should i cut sum lower branches off or fan leafs?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

In that close up bud pic the leaves look curled at sides. Heat stress, light to close? What strain was that again? It looks like you have a little more you can go to raise the light but not much. It doesn't really matter since the light will be to far away to do much good to the lower half of the plant which will make for lousy buds. I didn't realize they had buds on it yet. It is to late to do any pruning. You might do better moving the light to the side of the plant, like a vertical grow. More of the surface area of the plant will get good light. Do you have any mylar you could use to put onto some cardboard to make some panels? Put the 150 on the side and add a couple CFL's also. If you veg with CFL's you will get a much bushier plant than with the HPS. And turn the plant daily or more to help get the light to all the plant. Having some movable panels to put around would really help. Not sure because of the lighting but you could get a pretty good harvest off her. She looks good and bushy and with a side light you could get some light to all those side branches. How much will you (we) will get when it is done? All depends on how much light you can put around her. Get the biggest CFL's you can. Use your light and add 2-3 cfl's.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> What would you suggest doing to this plant... its already start budding rapidly at the top cola and i prefer not to cut it off if possible... should i cut sum lower branches off or fan leafs?


Cutting off all the small branches around the bottom will help. Anything only a few inches long I would cut. Save the energy for the larger branches and buds.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

Back to your other post I would put the mother in soil. Much easier to work with IMO. Other than that the buckets work good. My newer ones are a bit different though. I made 4 all together and all were different. With the last being the best I think.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 6, 2009)

I cut some branches off that started at the very bottom and it really opened the whole inside of the plant up .... i moved the light so that its half way up the plant and hopefully i can just leave the light where its at and rotate the bucket everyday... once i get my 400HPS i can have both lights running... one on top and one on the side... i cut the bud off the brances that i chopped and im goin to smoke it in a minute...


What ratio of foxfarms nutes would you use.. ive been putting a ton of grow big into it, a moderate amount of big bloom, and a small to moderate amount of tiger bloom in... im wondering if i should slow down on the grow big and increase the tiger bloom


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

Ya, slow down on the grow big and go with more tiger bloom. On the schedule they have 2 tsp Tiger Bloom and 1 tbls Big Bloom for where about you are. Take a look at it, they use Grow Bid a couple times in flower also. I have not been using the fox farm. I'm trying to go organic as much as I can and have been using AN Mother Earth Teas as a base with some other stuff for supplements and such. The light looks good, maybe a little higher though. When do you plan to get a 400? Digital? That would be really nice with both lights on her. Get a digital ballast and get a MH bulb for veg. I got one for my 600, I love the light color. Looks like daylight and you can see the true colors instead of all the yellow. I'll get pics soon, They are looking great and I have been cutting the light back an hour a day or so. Couple more days and they will be at 12/12. I want to use the MH bulb for the first couple weeks to try to cut down on that growth spurt stretch and get thicker stems. Seems to be working well so far but have not hit the 12/12 either so we'll see. Got anything you could put around the plant for a reflector? It would help. The trim job looks good.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

Wild new avy there too man.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 6, 2009)

Im getting a 400 HPS from htgsupply.com and they offer a MH conversion bulb for an extra 45 bucks. I also want to get a cool tube for the setup. Its a magnetic ballast but it only cost 120 for the 400HPS + 45 for the bulb + 80 for the cool tube. Ive been wanting to go organic for a long time. Ive inquired about the foxfarms being organic and people tell me there almost completely organic. So until i can find a 100% organic nutes that do as good of a job as foxfarms then im stuck with what im using. Im going to get it ordered this tuesday and hope its in by the weekend.

What is the difference between magnetic and digital ballast? Ive chosen the 400HPS magnetic becuase its dirt cheap... 

Mushrooms... i have 2 syringes here and ive heard there complicated to grow at first but then they become very easily grown... im going to try it b4 long and ill show u sum pic in a month once i get them goin...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2009)

Digital ballast means longer bulb life, no loss in luminous output over time, less heat, and no noise.

Look on ebay and you can find this...

400W digital ballast WITH cool tube, timer, and hangers for $200.00 with shipping included.

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-400W-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOL-TUBE-HOOD_W0QQitemZ230370583839QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a328251f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2009)

HTG doesn't even have a cheaper version of a 400W digital ballast. They have the digital greenhouse ones, but the 600W is only $25 more.

Still, that listing on ebay is the best deal I have seen. I love HTG and have ordered from them twice before, but unless they can beat this I'm going with the other guys.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a good deal diggity but I would want to upgrade to a better bulb. Word on the street is it really can make a difference. I like the HPS that has a little more blue in it to try to cut down on the stretching that can make for weak branches that an HPS can do. I would question how good of a reflector it is also, that to can make a good difference. Most will tell you what they use and how well it is supposed to reflect the light. A digital ballast is a more efficient ballast both on input and output.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 6, 2009)

Whats a good site to find some bulbs.. mines gettin a little old and I want to see if there is a kick ass 150 bulb out there


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 7, 2009)

This place has a great selection of bulbs. http://www.1000bulbs.com/150-Watt-HPS/. I would get one with the highest color temp, not much difference but they have a 1900k and a 2100k. As for organic, the grow big and tiger bloom are not organic. Only the Big Bloom is. I'll try to make a list of what I have later. After my last soil grow I'm liking it better than the hydro. Better smell and taste. I will do more hydro and want to go more organic with it also. So far I want to stick with Advanced Nutrients stuff as much as I can.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 7, 2009)

Just saw these at the an AN site, they look pretty cool. I might have to try some.http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=65


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's some organic from AN. I use the Mother Earth Teas as a base nute. I have used them for a while but not as a base, but as a supplement. In the last news letter/ tips they say not to use it in DWC though. And I had been. Don't know but maybe that was part of my problem, not just the high temps. I don't know. But doing bio/organic when temps get to warm doesn't seem good. I'm going to get some more Nirvana too. http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=2. 
I want to try these too if they are ok for soil, The bloom and grow. http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=7


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im still decideing on what to get but ill prob go one from HTG becuse there really cheap and im broke. Ill post more later once im not so high


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey hashman.. i went to my local hydro store and got the prices of some lights.. i dont know much about these more expensive lights so I need some help deciding whats a good deal and whats not. This is what they got....

Digital Ballasts:
Galaxy 250W MH/HPS Multi Volt - $155
Galaxy 400W MH/HPS Multi Volt - $180
Galaxy 600W MH/HPS MULTI VOLT $235

They also have some magnetic ballast but im not going to get one..


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 8, 2009)

I would go with a digital if you can. I did some research and went with Lumitek. $149.95+9.95 shipping for the 400w and 179.95 for the 600w. Good price on this one on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120397998406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT It's the lowest price I found on Ebay or anywhere else. I was going to get that one for my veg box but I'm now thinking that now that I have the light rail I might go with a 1000w for the flower closet and use my 600 for veg. I was wanting to do 2 600w for flower but with my heat issues I might be better off with the single 1000w. But I will have to make a bigger veg box, I would like to have a 3x3 for the 600w.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Holy shit thats cheap.. i just dished out 350 for this damn 400HPS/MH light including the reflector, ballast, and bulb... 

I probably totally got screwed paying 350 for everything and im sorta pissed about it when i could have gotten a cheap setup for 120.... this better be worth it.... i got a $65 light bulb but its 70% in orange spectrum and 30% in blue spectrum.... the ballast is a 400 digital ballast... and the cooltube is made for any wattage like 150, 400, 600, or even 1000... so im glad i got the cooltube but not the $180 ballast


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 8, 2009)

You'll most always pay more at a local place. But it's good to support local business. When I got my 600w set up I didn't want to wait to order and just went and bought it knowing I could get it cheaper if I waited. But with cash in hand (had just sold my first 1/4 lb) I wanted it NOW!! My back was sore so I took the day off from work and went and got it and put it up. I do have a good place not to far away in Mass. http://www.nehydro.com/. I get my online orders in 3 days or I can drive there in about 45 min. With better prices than the 2 places closer to me. That's a nice set up though, we'll be seeing pics soon, right? You have so much more light (and that will travel farther) than the 150. Your probably putting it up right now huh? Once you recover from that get a MH bulb for veg and you should get fatter stalks with less strecthing. Once you start getting some product to market you will be able to get stuff you need. (And want)


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ill totally post pic later tonight... for now i gotta jet to class and day dream of smokin some weed in my new grow room  ... buying locally is probably a better idea... besides that $120 setup thru htgsupply.com is probably a junker.. ill talk to you tonight... later hash


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Should i put the 400 vertically around the sides of the plant or place it horizontally on top the plant?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 8, 2009)

If you have room put it on top. Or can you set the light higher?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

I can put it on top horizontally ... i have something else to hang it on other then the shelving ... i gotta run and get some eye hooks and some chain first.. ill be back in a half hour - hour with some pictures


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's some pics of mine getting ready to flower. I think they are looking very healthy. Some of my best ones yet. So far every harvest is better than the last, and with the same strain too. Put the light on 12/12 last night. And my new babies of course, all 5 Lemon Haze are out of the soil and the roadrunner. I love the mylar, it makes the grow look twice as big. The Skunk are the ones on the buckets on the right.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you get some kind of reflectors around them? Even if you just paint some cardboard flat white, 98 cents at Walmart for spray.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dude those plants are tight... which strain are they again? I hooked my new system up and its operational. I didnt hook up the 150 HPS because i dont have a good spot to put it. Here are some pictures of what i got.... I have some attic insulation thats very reflective, from my last grow. Ill see what I can do to get it put up....


----------



## roll420 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, greenearth, shes a monster....that thing is huge!!!! how big is the stem at the base?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 9, 2009)

The ones on the right on the buckets are California Orange Skunk and there are three of those. From some cuttings that a friend gave to me. This is the first time for those, Can't wait to see how those came out. I'll put a couple links for the different ones. The other ones are a free one that I got with my order last year. I believe they are Purple Afgani. Same as the ones I posted in your other thread, page 81 post 802 . I did not get any pics at the last harvest but they looked great, I'll get some this time. Purple started at about 7 weeks. Lights looking good man, did you get the reflector material up? So how you doing roll? What have you got going?
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150849-bb-ssh-hydro-grow-81.html
http://www.guaranteedseeds.com/index2.html
http://www.herbaldistribution.com/productinfo.php?productmain=2031


----------



## SPLIFFtime (Sep 9, 2009)

lookn good dude. im thinkn of getn the same strain. how bad is the odor?


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Sep 10, 2009)

small in my book,but nice and healthy, i got a few 6 fts right now well me and RoachWagon do dont ask for pic i never post pics


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 10, 2009)

got any pictures lol... 6 ft is pretty tall.. is it all skinny and flimbsy



LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> small in my book,but nice and healthy, i got a few 6 fts right now well me and RoachWagon do dont ask for pic i never post pics


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 10, 2009)

the odor is actually not very bad... unless ive just become accustomed to it 



SPLIFFtime said:


> lookn good dude. im thinkn of getn the same strain. how bad is the odor?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 10, 2009)

the stem is pretty thick... ide say as thick as my thumb



roll420 said:


> Wow, greenearth, shes a monster....that thing is huge!!!! how big is the stem at the base?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude.... those purple flowers look really really trippy and good. I tried to get my blueberry to turn purple but it wouldnt. What does the bud look like on those purple afghani... i bet its eye candy like a mofo Im heading to the city for the weekend so i prob wont be posting anything for a few days... had to go get me a babysitter for my plant hehehe .. i dont know anybody that grows around here but i got sum friends that wont pick buds off while im gone... not many people grow around here that i know of.. not like out there on the coastal line where everybody and there dogg has a plant... when you got a min send me some clippings lol



Hash Lover said:


> The ones on the right on the buckets are California Orange Skunk and there are three of those. From some cuttings that a friend gave to me. This is the first time for those, Can't wait to see how those came out. I'll put a couple links for the different ones. The other ones are a free one that I got with my order last year. I believe they are Purple Afgani. Same as the ones I posted in your other thread, page 81 post 802 . I did not get any pics at the last harvest but they looked great, I'll get some this time. Purple started at about 7 weeks. Lights looking good man, did you get the reflector material up? So how you doing roll? What have you got going?
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150849-bb-ssh-hydro-grow-81.html
> http://www.guaranteedseeds.com/index2.html
> http://www.herbaldistribution.com/productinfo.php?productmain=2031


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 10, 2009)

The first picture is B.C. Purple Afgani from the website in your link... the second picture is off post 802 and they look pretty damn close... i might get one of them in the future depending on what the bud looks like

I think its the same plant hash... the purple leaves look the same and they both have orange redish hairs

How much wattage are your lights rated at to grow 20 plants.... that grow looks like bud heaven to me... im goin to have one of them grows some day.. for now im thinking about what to do for my next grow.... ide like to get a 150 MH light to put in my 150HPS system if they make the bulbs.. then grow one or two mother plants and get them ready for cloning... I want to get that goin as soon as possible.. maybe even next week

I got 2 free dinafem seeds... one is a blue hash and the other is blue widow... what do i need to do (or get at the hydro shop) to get these growing into a mother plant? Should i get a MH bulb from my 150 (if its compatiable) or is it best to get cfls.... also which dirt is the best and what nutes do i need for dirt


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 10, 2009)

That pic of a bud was a shitty one Too. The next batch was so much better but I didn't get any pics at the end after it turned purple. But if you wait 8-9 weeks I'll be sure to post some. They had a light purple haze over the bud with the darker purple on the leaves and orange hairs. Most of the purple goes away after it is dried though. These are pics at about 6 weeks. I have to go water tonight, I'll get back to you on the other stuff. But for soil I really like the Foxfarm Ocean Forest. It has all kinds of good stuff in it to get the plants started. All you have to add is water to start, but if your like me you have to put something in. I like to get them started on supplements right off.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 11, 2009)

Something I found over on another site. A little something on pot size for soil growing.
NEW HINT: When growing pot from seed, it's important to remember to start with a small pot and graduate with alternately larger pots. 
The young roots like to find the edge of the pot before growing towards the bottom. If you use a larger pot than necessary you make the side roots spend too much energy finding the edge and thereby stunting the growth in height.
So graduate your pots at least three times to get to the largest one that you will flower in.
FLOWER POWER


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 11, 2009)

I seen a grow where this guy put clones into regular soda bottles with the neck cut off. It was a small ass plant but it was 99% bud and 1% stem. He had probably 20 or more under his light and they all looked like bud growing from soil and not a plant. I want to start growin my mother plants soon, once i figure out how to do the bonsi plant and how to clone it. I got the seeds and lights but i need the soil. Once i figure this thing out im gettin the soil.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 12, 2009)

Get them going man. Once the plant has 2 nodes with 4 branches you pinch the top so that those 4 branches will take off. If you want a first clone let the main stem get large enough to be a clone before you cut it. That is good if you don't know what the sex is and want a clone to put in flower to see. Or once the 4 branches get large enough you can pinch them to make each one into 2 more branches. Increasing the number of clones you will have. And when you want to take clones always cut it off at a place where it will now grow into 2 branches. Some people put them on 12/12 as soon as they root if you want the smallest plant possible. If you do that and take off all side branches you will end up with the single cola plant or (lollipop) as they call it. Or let them grow a little to get more height. But even with the 400w you will want to flower them probable 6-10 inches at the most. If that makes any sense. Soon I will be doing this with my Lemon Haze and can post pics of the process and will be one step ahead of you and you can see how I cut them if you want. I need to do some cutting/cloning this weekend and can post some pics too. My new mom is now to big to fit into my veg box and I have it out side with the door open.


----------



## roll420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> That pic of a bud was a shitty one Too. The next batch was so much better but I didn't get any pics at the end after it turned purple. But if you wait 8-9 weeks I'll be sure to post some. They had a light purple haze over the bud with the darker purple on the leaves and orange hairs. Most of the purple goes away after it is dried though. These are pics at about 6 weeks. I have to go water tonight, I'll get back to you on the other stuff. But for soil I really like the Foxfarm Ocean Forest. It has all kinds of good stuff in it to get the plants started. All you have to add is water to start, but if your like me you have to put something in. I like to get them started on supplements right off.


Those are some real frosty buds there haslover.....nice job....im harvesting my pineapple express over the next couple of days....im very impressed with it....lots of crystal and smells amazing!! heres a couple pics.....mmmmmm


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 12, 2009)

Those look fantastic roll!!!! very nice work. The foliage looks really good also.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I seen a grow where this guy put clones into regular soda bottles with the neck cut off. It was a small ass plant but it was 99% bud and 1% stem. He had probably 20 or more under his light and they all looked like bud growing from soil and not a plant. I want to start growin my mother plants soon, once i figure out how to do the bonsi plant and how to clone it. I got the seeds and lights but i need the soil. Once i figure this thing out im gettin the soil.


yeah i used to follow that grow, but idk what happened to it. it was the bubblicious cfl grow. dude had 2 plants in each of the 1/2 2 liters!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The one i seen was done in the bottom of a dressor and he used 20 oz soda bottles.. it looked cool.. i think they call it a SOG (sea of green) grow.



meridan13 said:


> yeah i used to follow that grow, but idk what happened to it. it was the bubblicious cfl grow. dude had 2 plants in each of the 1/2 2 liters!


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 12, 2009)

hey greenearth you using any fans to suck the hot air out that cooltube? im looking into getting one just like yours also what kind of temps you getting from that? sweet looking plant you got going my diesel ryder is only 10in tall haha shes budding pretty nice though reason shes so small is that shes carry seeds precious cargo there buddy


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 13, 2009)

I dont have a fan hooked up to light but I tottally need to get one. The temps are running hot in the room (85) and its burning the tops of my plant. So i have the light around 7 in from the tops. The cooltube was on sale for 100 but its normally 130. Its a really cool setup.. the light is deff some good eye candy



atxbudgrower said:


> hey greenearth you using any fans to suck the hot air out that cooltube? im looking into getting one just like yours also what kind of temps you getting from that? sweet looking plant you got going my diesel ryder is only 10in tall haha shes budding pretty nice though reason shes so small is that shes carry seeds precious cargo there buddy


----------



## roll420 (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new light greenearth.....just fliped back a few pages and checked it out....now thats all you need is one of these....http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans...to cool it off....i have the TD150 on my 600 cooltube...sucking through a can-filter and it works fckin awsome....and its vey quiet and no smell!!


----------



## roll420 (Sep 13, 2009)

Srry the link dont work try this one....http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 13, 2009)

hash and roll.. you both have some sweet grows that im going to follow... i like hashs huge field of plants and rolls buds... as far as getting a fan, i dont have the cash to get one or any ventilation yet... hopefully i can get one up before i get my mother plant going... 

I just got home from my vacation and my plant has nute burn on it... its not severe but it shows up periodically all over the plant.. it will totally survive but i need to figure out what im doing wrong... before i left i added some Cha Ching for the very first time.. i dumbed a big dose of it in there with a little grow big and big bloom, and a mild dose of tiger bloom... so maybe its not ppm burn but too much of whatever is in the cha ching (jus a guess) ... but my buds have literally doubled in size in 3 days... they are gettin close to growing into one another ... it looks like i might have a pretty big main cola and some decent sized side colas along with tons of pot korn buds.. ill post pictures in a bit once i get some batteries for my cam


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 13, 2009)

here are the pictures... any idea on where the brown spots are coming from?


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 13, 2009)

nice you think one of those fans from home depot the inline duct fans that cost like 30 bucks will be able to keep it cool?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wouldnt think that it would take much to keep this light and room cool. The room only heats up because the light so alls i would need is enough breeze to cool the bulb. Im goin with sumthing cheap and if theres a 30 dolar fan at home depot that willdo the trick then im goin out there now lol... but ill wait till someone else post a responce on it... i need something really super super quiet so neighbors dont hear it running...



atxbudgrower said:


> nice you think one of those fans from home depot the inline duct fans that cost like 30 bucks will be able to keep it cool?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention that i found bugs on my plants a few days ago. They look like gnats maybe... there small fly lookin bugs with wings that fly slowely and there was a dozen or 2 dozen of them walking around my hydroton and side of the bucket.


----------



## roll420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yea greenearth that fan from home depot will proly work....if it dont though you can always return it....the other question is how long will it last?? I run mine 24/7 so i just cant trust that 30dollar one.... I was in the same spot a while back....read many good things about the s&p fan, so i deceided to fork out the 120bucks.....Im so glad i did cause i have no cooling problems at all........and no noise.....i understand the money issue though.... Do you plan on using any kind of filter? By the way...you girl is looking good!!!

Those nats your talking about are VERY nasty....they will kill you plant quick as sht.....not really kill it, just stops growing and producing crystals.....or thats what they did to mine....i started noticeing a coupe of them then more and more and more......I had no idea what they were, researched a bit and found this stuff...http://cgi.ebay.com/GNATROL-WDG-Organic-BTI-Fungus-Gnat-Control-280-grams_W0QQitemZ130326708197QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5813bfe5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14....I know its not cheap, but it really works great and its safe....i believe haslover has use this also....if you wait long they will be outta control....you must kill their eggs to get rid of them... They are horrible!!!! Anyone else had nat probs?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

I do plan on having a small filter eventually depending on how much smell there is. From this big plant there is a small amount of stench. Once i get a fan installed it will vent out my dryer vent which is hiddin behind a bush but the parking lot/sidewalk is 5 ft from the dryer vent so its prob a good idea to get a filter on it. 

I didnt realize the gnats would be that much of a problem.. i checked today and there are no gnats on my plant... i do see them in other parts of the house periodically thou... ill monitor this closely for a while

BTW.. your plants looked good... do you have any recent pic of it.. when are you harvesting and how much do u expect to yield... also how much longer do u think i have on mine.. its supposed to be 9 weeks from seed to harvest and its been 6 weeks now so by the paperwork i got from the seed company i shouldnt have but 3 weeks left


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 14, 2009)

yea i wanna get a cooltube and a fan to cool it down but i have like 50 cubic feet in my room so if i get a fan rated at like 130-150 cfm i should be good at cooling the light and venting the smell out and have a passive intake ive been looking at those s&p fans they look really good and i hear only good things about them also i heard that gnats arnt really a problem and they dont effect bud just that they could die inside the bud and you be smoking bugs with your weed which is pretty gross but then again thats what i heard KB who started the auto forum had a gnat problem


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

i probably have 200 cubic feet in my place but im only using 25 of it for my grow.. it would be nice to have a better room (and smaller) for this grow...


----------



## closetkiller (Sep 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> here are the pictures... any idea on where the brown spots are coming from?


  nice plant. is that is a lowryder 2? i know that is what the thread is but just wanting to make sure. i just got some and the l2 x ak47, want to make sure i don't over crowd my space.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

its a lowryder plant but im not sure which type of lowryder it is.. I got a variety pack of lowryder seeds and there was 3 or more types of lowryder seeds all in the same pack and mixed up together... i have no idea which one this is.... it smells grassy but not skunky


----------



## closetkiller (Sep 14, 2009)

i got the 3 packs of fems from attitude. going to finish my current grow first. i will just keep checking all the lowryder and auto flower threads. i guess everyone is trying autos. good growing and i will check your progress. later


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 14, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Yea greenearth that fan from home depot will proly work....if it dont though you can always return it....the other question is how long will it last?? I run mine 24/7 so i just cant trust that 30dollar one.... I was in the same spot a while back....read many good things about the s&p fan, so i deceided to fork out the 120bucks.....Im so glad i did cause i have no cooling problems at all........and no noise.....i understand the money issue though.... Do you plan on using any kind of filter? By the way...you girl is looking good!!!
> 
> Those nats your talking about are VERY nasty....they will kill you plant quick as sht.....not really kill it, just stops growing and producing crystals.....or thats what they did to mine....i started noticeing a coupe of them then more and more and more......I had no idea what they were, researched a bit and found this stuff...http://cgi.ebay.com/GNATROL-WDG-Organic-BTI-Fungus-Gnat-Control-280-grams_W0QQitemZ130326708197QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5813bfe5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14....I know its not cheap, but it really works great and its safe....i believe haslover has use this also....if you wait long they will be outta control....you must kill their eggs to get rid of them... They are horrible!!!! Anyone else had nat probs?


I second that on the Gnatrol roll. Great stuff, and I tried a couple others first. They were not to good. Well worth the money.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> here are the pictures... any idea on where the brown spots are coming from?


 Maybe some nute burn? Hard to tell by the pics.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I wouldnt think that it would take much to keep this light and room cool. The room only heats up because the light so alls i would need is enough breeze to cool the bulb. Im goin with sumthing cheap and if theres a 30 dolar fan at home depot that willdo the trick then im goin out there now lol... but ill wait till someone else post a responce on it... i need something really super super quiet so neighbors dont hear it running...


You could do a fan with 1 or more computer fans. They work good, can be very quite and you can put one together for about $15. That's what I had on my 400w when the weather was cool and it worked fine. A fan and a couple toilet flanges from Lowes or Home D. Some flanges don't even need to be drilled, a 120mm fan will bolt right to it. All you need is a screwdriver to build it. Let me know and I can post pics.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

Would i still need the dryer ventilation if i used a computer fan? Im interested in the method but would have to hear and see it before i decide on anything. I jus need something cheap and quiet until i can afford another upgrade of my setup.


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 14, 2009)

yo hash i would like to see that and how its setup as well fall isnt to far now and the hot days of texas are almost through i hope


----------



## roll420 (Sep 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I do plan on having a small filter eventually depending on how much smell there is. From this big plant there is a small amount of stench. Once i get a fan installed it will vent out my dryer vent which is hiddin behind a bush but the parking lot/sidewalk is 5 ft from the dryer vent so its prob a good idea to get a filter on it.
> 
> I didnt realize the gnats would be that much of a problem.. i checked today and there are no gnats on my plant... i do see them in other parts of the house periodically thou... ill monitor this closely for a while
> 
> ...


Well thats good you dont have many nats....just keep your eye on em.....they really fcked up 2 of my northern lights....

They never seem to finish when they say they do....when they say 9 weeks, does that mean soil or hydro or does it matter?? The pineapple i just harvested took 9 to 10 weeks, which is fine because im proly going to get 2 to 2 1/2 oz from this one plant.


----------



## roll420 (Sep 14, 2009)

And yea greenearth, if your going to be exhausting through the dryer vent i would deff, deff get a carbon filter.....you can make one cheap proly....theres lots of posts on here about building one....or you can spen 130 and get a can filer, i was lazy and just bought one......

I wonder if you could repack a can filter somehow? does any one else use can filters?


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 14, 2009)

i heard you can refill them when the carbon expires


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 15, 2009)

roll420 said:


> And yea greenearth, if your going to be exhausting through the dryer vent i would deff, deff get a carbon filter.....you can make one cheap proly....theres lots of posts on here about building one....or you can spen 130 and get a can filer, i was lazy and just bought one......
> 
> I wonder if you could repack a can filter somehow? does any one else use can filters?


I made a filter and did some research. I used cat litter, Fresh Step Crystals to fill it. It worked good and I live in a small house. I made it to work with the computer fans. I'll post some pics after work. I posted something on the filter in greens last Journal.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 15, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Would i still need the dryer ventilation if i used a computer fan? Im interested in the method but would have to hear and see it before i decide on anything. I jus need something cheap and quiet until i can afford another upgrade of my setup.


If your temps don't get to hot you don't need to blow it outside. You can also have a filter running to keep the air in the room clean so it doesn't stink. In your location you should really have one. But a dryer hose should cost less than $10.


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 15, 2009)

hide you grow shit and move your plant to someones house that you trust with it and try to get rid of that odor


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 15, 2009)

also, my plant is freakin huge and if it was smaller like the size that a lowrider supposed to be, then i wouldnt be so freakin nervous cause i could conceal it in a fridge or dressor


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 15, 2009)

nice yea i wished it was legal her too i would have alot less stress growing


----------



## slabhead (Sep 15, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> nice yea i wished it was legal her too i would have alot less stress growing


Amen brother!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey guys.. nute question here... i have prob 3 weeks left till harvest so what should i put in my res... should i still use the 3 main nutes from foxfarm or just use the cha ching?


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 15, 2009)

start the flush at 2 weeks thats where im at just around the same time as you but for hydro idk im a soil kinda guy


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 15, 2009)

for hydro I need to flush for a week... but for the next two weeks i need some sort of nutrient... i usually put some grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom in.. but i just bought this cha ching and started using it a few days ago and on the back it says i can either use only cha ching or i can use it with the other fox farm nutes.. theres a few people that check this thread that are somewhat familiar with foxfarm nutes so im waiting for them to get on to get me some recommendations on what to do.... what strain are you using... lights.. type of soil... nutes? I have BOS .. burn out syndrom... and cant remember what you told me on the other thread


----------



## cflMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> for hydro I need to flush for a week... but for the next two weeks i need some sort of nutrient... i usually put some grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom in.. but i just bought this cha ching and started using it a few days ago and on the back it says i can either use only cha ching or i can use it with the other fox farm nutes.. theres a few people that check this thread that are somewhat familiar with foxfarm nutes so im waiting for them to get on to get me some recommendations on what to do.... what strain are you using... lights.. type of soil... nutes? I have BOS .. burn out syndrom... and cant remember what you told me on the other thread


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 16, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> hey guys.. nute question here... i have prob 3 weeks left till harvest so what should i put in my res... should i still use the 3 main nutes from foxfarm or just use the cha ching?


You could use some of this also: http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=16


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i talked with the hydro shop man and he confirmed that i should mainly use cha ching and maybe a bit of tiger bloom which is what im doin.. ill keep this up unless i get nute burn from using too much of one thing.. my ppms are 1500 which is a little lower then if i dumped everything in there.... i went and got a "UNA oder neutralizing" jar which totally covers up the smell of the plant  .. im suprised its working.. probably wouldnt work for big grows but for my small grow... this $8 jar is working fine... here are some pic updates guys

any ideas on how much longer i might have? I was thinking that ill look at the trich of the top bud and just chop part of the plant at a time instead of chopping the whole thing... then again im ready to get rid of this big monster and ready to get some smaller plants growing that arent going to get more then a foot tall during flowering


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

that overdrive looks really cool man and ill keep it in mind for next grow bud

i tried to give everone some plus rep but it says "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hash Lover again." SORRY GUYS


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 16, 2009)

the girls are coming along very nice.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a few weeks anyway to go yet (maybe) How ling have they been on 12/12? The plants don't use as much nutes the longer they are in flower. At least that's what you see on most programs. I would go with the Foxfarm program. From what I've read you want to be careful not to cut out to much of the nitrogen. But your Tiger Bloom does have some. I'll post some fan pics in the next couple day's or so. I got my First shipment of new goodies for the girls. Another 600w to add to my closet. That will be sweet along with the light rail. I'll be busy with that. I also got a getter way to hook up the power so I need to do a little wiring. I did most of it when I added a sub panel and ran new wire to my closet. The wire I need to finish is sitting up in the attic and I just have to bring it into the wall to go to the lighting controller. I'll then have 40 amps of power in the closet. The worst thing you can do is to skimp on the electrical (IMO). Don't want any fires. I'll post links to the main things I got. I'll post some pics When I get it put up. 

http://www.nehydro.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_46&products_id=366
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lumatek-600-watt-E-Ballast-120v-240v-Dimmable-HPS-600w_W0QQitemZ380158072382QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item58832fd63e&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
The light controller is like this one but the one I got does not have a timer on it.
http://www.nehydro.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_85&products_id=863


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn those look pretty good.. i had a chance to get a similiar reflector but i got this cool tube cause it looks cool and its smaller... how many lights do you have in there now... a dozen lol make sure the popo dont come over because your electric bill is high.. ive heard they will monitor the electric companies to see who is growin... you know that timer is rated at 30 amps and ur wireing is set for 40 amps... well post some pic sometime and let me know how everything is going.. ill prob be starting a new project in a month ... going to get a small lowryder going soon and hoping to keep it short as hell this time by putting it in small 1/2 gallon grow bags so the roots dont get big and the plant stays short...


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm only running 20 amps through the controller. The other 20 amp line is separate and on a GFI. There are 2 separate 20 amp lines to the closet. No I don't have that many in there yet, just the 2 600w. They are covering 3'-0'x5'8" and the reflectors take up most of that. The light mover seems almost like a waste now though. But it will still help get to parts of the plant that would get very little if I didn't have it. I was thinking about making the shelf wider though, another 6" maybe. I've heard that story about the cops and the bill, but have also heard that it was BS. Probably were the ones that started it. My bill is not to bad because I don't have a washer, dryer or dishwasher and the hot water is gas. The wife wants a washer but I keep blowing her off to work on the grow. I even have a washer here but no were to hook it up. 1/2 gallon should be fine. You can still grow a pretty good size plant in that. Sounds like a good size for what you want though. Mine are only 1 gallon pots and are not full. Over 3/4 full though. I think this type of reflector is better at reflecting the light in a more concentrated area than the cooltubes are. That's why I went with this style. Not that the cooltubes don't have their place though. Their size is a big plus.


----------



## roll420 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would say you got a few weeks left greenearth......kinda hard to tell though

Hashlover it sounds funny when you say..." I'll then have 40 amps of power in the closet." i love that!!!! Question for you about your lights....do you run your balast 110v or 220v......mine can run both and im running 110v now....im not an electricton but i wonder if it would be worth it to switch? I would need 220 cord...plug...i got a bunch of breakers layin around.....hmmmm


----------



## roll420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you use that AN overdrive hashlover? ive checked that out a few times but never ordered it...can you tell a difference?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine run on 120v. No benefit to run on 240v that I know of unless you have lots of lights. I think it has something to do with amps and wire size. I just didn't see any reason to do a 240v since I wanted to be able to run 120v stuff off the same line. I have the lights and fans plugged into the controller also. And I love having 40 amps in the closet!!! Just think of the lights I could run with all that. I need to tap off the one that was there with the GFI (that I put in before) and get a couple outlets in the room also. There is only one outlet in the room and it does not work right now, just need to get around to doing it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 16, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Do you use that AN overdrive hashlover? ive checked that out a few times but never ordered it...can you tell a difference?


I got it to late for my last round. I though I had some time but they started finishing quicker than I expected. I'll be using it this time though. I did use some Bud Blood this time though. But it's to soon to tell.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 16, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Well i talked with the hydro shop man and he confirmed that i should mainly use cha ching and maybe a bit of tiger bloom which is what im doin.. ill keep this up unless i get nute burn from using too much of one thing.. my ppms are 1500 which is a little lower then if i dumped everything in there.... i went and got a "UNA oder neutralizing" jar which totally covers up the smell of the plant  .. im suprised its working.. probably wouldnt work for big grows but for my small grow... this $8 jar is working fine... here are some pic updates guys
> 
> any ideas on how much longer i might have? I was thinking that ill look at the trich of the top bud and just chop part of the plant at a time instead of chopping the whole thing... then again im ready to get rid of this big monster and ready to get some smaller plants growing that arent going to get more then a foot tall during flowering


'

I agree with you im so sick of my sativas but i have a long time to go before they are done. i cant wait to get back to little bushy indicas! kush beans are gonna be great!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

so hash, roll, and the rest of the gang... how do i grow a small plant... my blueberry plant got just as big as this plant and i want a few smalll fast plants.. and im ready to grow a few of these lowriders (possibly in soil) as long as i can keep them small. I cant get a 150 MH conversion bulb for this 150HPS system because no bulbs are made but i do have some cfls laying around... Should i get that foxfarm ocean forest soil, use the 1/2 gallon bags, and throw up a few cfls.. or would that not be enough for say 3-7 lowriders.. 

my ideal grow would be to grow all 7 lowriders (non feminized) under a MH or cfls in some soil... then once i harvest my current grow then i can throw all these under the 400HPS on 12/12 till harvest

What would i need to get in additon to my hydro stuff?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, if you weren't growing with auto-flowering strains, I'd say just put them under 12/12 from seed. But I don't know if that would make a difference with lowryder.

Perhaps an experiment is in order? Try doing lowryder under 12/12, from seed. 

Maybe even put them back into 18/6 mid-way into flower? Kind of a reverse of what you'd do with non-ruderalis strains.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

I might do that.. 12/12 from seed would be a good idea.. i left my current lowryder on 24/0 for 4 weeks and it jsut grew and grew and grew... maybe the 12/12 might not make it flower soon but it could keep it shorter? hmmm .. My only concern is that I do not have any vegging lights.. i only have a 400HPS and a 150HPs... i also have a few cfls of unknown light spectrum


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 16, 2009)

hey green on the auto forum there was a guy that 12/12 from seed and had horrible results its on page 28 i would advise not to go down that route unless you got extra seeds to spare


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

not cool.. ill get on there and check it out.. my only other choice would be to get a mother plant going with this free DinaFem bluehash or DinaFem blue widow


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

I couldnt find that post... i only have 14 pages but if i had the actual post number instead page number then i could find it... im out for the night... peace all


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, bad idea then. Maybe get some bushmaster? Isn't that the stuff that stops vertical growth?


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 16, 2009)

thats weird its page 28 post 277 and 280 it was posted by 420 brazilian


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey GreenEarth.

Just tuning in and only had a chance to skim through so far but I finished a monster LR2 grow a few months ago in a DWC system myself.

-Never ever go 12/12 with autos. Stick strictly to 18/6 or 20/4. 18/6 is the preferred for LR2.

-FF Hydro nutes are the bomb! I only used the trio pack (Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom). Used them in the ratios listed in the feeding chart. Beware going too high on the ppm. Early on in their life they'll nute burn pretty easily. But later on, they won't burn as much as they will stunt in flowering a bit (in my experience). Using a ppm meter will clarify exactly what your plants want (add more nutes when ppm drops, add more water when ppm rises). I also used hygrozyme in my grow (not sure the effect it really had by the end results were solid).

Sorry bout not getting a chance to read all the way through before posting bro.

Here's a pic of my finished product. 1 LR2 under 150w HPS. Total yield was 3 oz.

-Butters


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have my settings changed so that 100 post show up on a page... therefore i have less pages ... its a hassel sometimes... it sounds like i wont be doing 12/12 with the auto strain so back to the drawing board



atxbudgrower said:


> hey green on the auto forum there was a guy that 12/12 from seed and had horrible results its on page 28 i would advise not to go down that route unless you got extra seeds to spare


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

you got 3 oz from that tiny plant??? you must be a miracle grower cause my bush is a monster and it looks like theres only 3/4 oz on it so far... got a journal?



(Butters) said:


> Hey GreenEarth.
> 
> Just tuning in and only had a chance to skim through so far but I finished a monster LR2 grow a few months ago in a DWC system myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 17, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> you got 3 oz from that tiny plant??? you must be a miracle grower cause my bush is a monster and it looks like theres only 3/4 oz on it so far... got a journal?


Yeah. I did a shitty job on putting in something in that pic for size reference. 

That's why I wanted to post in your journal without getting a chance to fully read it. Your plant IS a monster. But it can and will fill in more in the coming weeks. Once I saw you were going hydro, I figured that I'd drop in some of the limited info that I picked up on my LR2 grow. With a plant your size, I could see you pulling a real heavyweight here (my 3oz one would be a joke compared to what you could get). 

Here's the journal I did for that one (https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/180382-attempt-making-lowryder2-seeds.html).

Mostly useless posting on my part but enough pics where you can see the progression. 

Yours has a ton of branches stemming off of it. Mine really only had like 4 or 5 main colas that housed pretty much all of the bud. Saw that you took out some of the lower branches...good idea. Don't think mine was tall as yours was. But i do remember mine being as wide as it was tall and over 1' easily (I think 1.5' but don't quote me on that).

You'll notice in the pics in my journal exactly how much bud weight this strain (LR2) can add in the final 3 weeks. The difference from 5/28 to 6/20 in bud size was staggering. And the ppm never went all that high during that period for me. Never took her over the 600ppm mark I recall (any time I did, the ppm level would rise in the rez the next day, telling me to back off a bit). Saw that yours was over 1000ppm and was wondering if that ppm was going down each day.

As I'm now caught up on your journal (very nice and detailed btw), I would recommend that you avoid the 1 week flush. Reason being the budweight added towards the end. I know it's a personal choice and all, but you will lose bud weight and yield by flushing for that last week. With that light, the nutes you have (I have no experience with the Cha Ching so I don't know about that one at all), and the remaining time you have left, you can pull off a real monster auto grow here. 

Don't worry about the height issue too much. Sometimes, these autos get pretty damn tall.

Now that I have read through I also realize that you don't know exactly which strain you're working with. Could be a LR1, which won't yield as much (although the seeds/pollen are quite precious). The lr2's were bred to yield quite a bit more...but I was pretty surprised at just how much they were capable of.

Scribed and can't wait to see how this monster lady finishes out boss. 

-Butters


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 17, 2009)

If you set something up with some CFL's you can get some short bushy plants. I still use them for veg and in the 8 weeks or so it takes a batch to flower I have more ready to go. They don't stretch like the can with an hps. You can start flowering them with the CFL's and when you see flowers starting move them under the 400. My first grow was like that. I did not have an hps yet and didn't get one until after they started to flower. They did really good and I got 2+ ounces off each plant (2 plants) in a box about 2'x2'. I have been using the soft whites in the CFL's since they are the biggest I can get locally. I have 42w and 65w . I found the 65w at home depot. According to my light meter the larger bulbs put out much more usable light that travels much farther. It's always good to have a reflector also, check out the brooder lights at home d or lowes. You can get a "Y" adaptor and put 2 bulbs in each reflector.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

I chopped off some of the small lower branches tonight. There was some bud on them but i made sure they were the branches that werent getting much if any light. All the main colas are still intact!!! The lower branches are in the grow room hanging side waise until i figure a better way to dry them. mannnn when i was in there clipping branches a part of me wanted to chop the whole plant or at least keep chopping branches... haha .. the only thing im addicted to is growin and especially the choppin part.. i really dont even smoke pot very often at all.. maybe once a week sometimes a few times a day


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

sweet dude.. i posted in your journal but its not much.. im not much of a typer but more of a picture reader haha... if i got 3 oz off this plant i would be totally satisfied.. ill weight what i got off these lower branches after a few days or maybe even tomorrow... since you have experience growin lowriders can you give me any advise how to 100% make sure my next batch of lowriders dont grow very tall.. i dont mind if they are wide so long as they arent tall... im considering the cfl vegging or getting a mh to veg with.. prob wont do soil just yet but rather stick them in a small tub for another DWC grow


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey hash.. i already have some cfl's of an unknown light spectrum, a y adapter, and something to put them in... would this work or am i needing something else or more lights? .. i have a problem with the leaves yellowing.. usually the bottom leaves yellow and i pick them off but since there are no more bottom leaves its starting to happen to my leaves on top near the buds.. any ideas why they are turning yellow? its not nute burn from to much nutes (thats int he past) .. its simply turning yellow.. could this be a lack of something... my air pump turns off at night with the light.. its all on a timmer.. could this be lack of oxygen during the night


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 17, 2009)

Im not sure but yellowing usually is a nitrogen deficiency are you giving them nitro?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey green, those look like the same ones I have. A couple more of those would be good. You could add a couple more as the plants grow you don't need to get them all right away. The nice thing about these is they don't put out much heat and you can put them in a cabinet or something and keep them out of site. The yellowing looks like burn to me but can't say for sure. But that was one problem I was having, seeing something like that and thinking it needed something. I've found that burn does not always look the same. Deff not an oxygen problem. Even though I let my pumps run when the lights were off I know you don't have to. Low oxygen would show up as a leaf wilting not changing color. See how the tips are browning, that makes me think it's burn. Where do you have it, about 1700 ppm? Late for work, better get dressed and go.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

At the point that you are at in flower, your fan leaves turning yellow is perfectly normal.

The buds are sucking up all the food from the leaves! 

You could give it a dose of nitrogen, but you don't need to.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont have any nitrogen or any way to give it nitrogen... Im going to get my system setup so the timmer is on the light only and not the fan or air pump. My ppms are around 1700 or 1600.. ill try to cut back a bit and see if that helps any... if its the buds suckin the life out of the leafes then thats cool.. its only happening to some leaves spratically on my plant... 

I quick dried a bud and smoked it last night... it barley got me high.. hopefully its because i picked early and its the lower buds.. im sure the main cola which is getting massive is going to be better.. i hope... ill be gettin the cfl thing setup sometime this week


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 18, 2009)

theres nitrogen in fox farms grow big and in most nutes its that in flower they need less the bottle of nutes tells you what amount your putting its the 3 numbers on the bottle of the bottle the n-p-k ratio tiger bloom(2-8-4) and big bloom(0.01-0.03-0.07) have very low amounts of nitrogen grow big has 6-4-4


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 18, 2009)

IMO it's to early for the leaves to be turning yellow. But I could be wrong. They are not just turning yellow, they are brown on the tips, edges and spots on the leaves. Looks like burn. A couple day's of plain water wouldn't hurt. That's been my biggest problem so far though, burning them. And an N deficiency should be the lowest leaves I would think. That Cha-ching is some pretty strong stuff, go easy with it. Check out this thread:https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/158144-never-ending-abuse-phosphorous-bloom.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

I did a partial res change... i took a few cups of water out of the res.. poured some grow big in.. poured the last 1/2 gallon of distilled water in the res.. checked the ppm... fuck 2400 ppms lol.. i screwed up so i took a few more cups res water out... poured some tap water in there.. checked the ppm fuck 2100 lol... so i took the whole damn bucket of water to the bathtub dumped 3/4 of it out.. filled it with water.. and fuck... it worked  lol my ppm is now floating a little under 1000 and ill leave it like this for a while


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

i had some yellowing of the bottom leaves for that past month.. nothing big... but it wasnt till i got the 400 hps, started using major doses of cha ching, and cut the grow big out of the equation completely ... thats when the leaves started yellowing towards the top... and now there gettin big black dark circles on the yellow leaves... the res change should clear all issues up


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I dont have any nitrogen or any way to give it nitrogen... Im going to get my system setup so the timmer is on the light only and not the fan or air pump. My ppms are around 1700 or 1600.. ill try to cut back a bit and see if that helps any... if its the buds suckin the life out of the leafes then thats cool.. its only happening to some leaves spratically on my plant...
> 
> I quick dried a bud and smoked it last night... it barley got me high.. hopefully its because i picked early and its the lower buds.. im sure the main cola which is getting massive is going to be better.. i hope... ill be gettin the cfl thing setup sometime this week


Your air pumps need to be running 24/7!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

I switched my equipment around so the light is the only thing on the timer... the fan and air pump will be on 24/7 now


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> sweet dude.. i posted in your journal but its not much.. im not much of a typer but more of a picture reader haha... if i got 3 oz off this plant i would be totally satisfied.. ill weight what i got off these lower branches after a few days or maybe even tomorrow... since you have experience growin lowriders can you give me any advise how to 100% make sure my next batch of lowriders dont grow very tall.. i dont mind if they are wide so long as they arent tall... im considering the cfl vegging or getting a mh to veg with.. prob wont do soil just yet but rather stick them in a small tub for another DWC grow


MH is ideal for keeping the plant short and node spacing tight. But in an absense of a MH, just use cfls in the daylight spectrum. Lot's of em though. You'll only use this type of light fixture for about 2.5 weeks (until you can see sex). Then it's HPS time.

Feel free to LST lowryders as well. Just no topping or fim'ing. They're veg cycle is too short for the high stress training methods.

Also, and this is still theory as I haven't done it enough to prove it but, try to find a shorter rez. Let me explain a bit, say you have a 5 gallon paint bucket that you'll use for the DWC rez...and on the other hand you have a 5 gallon storage tote that's shorter that you can use as well....

With the taller rez, the roots don't meet any "resistance" in their growth until they hit the bottom of that bucket, probably a few weeks in. I theorize that this results in a rather explosive growth phase in those deeper DWC that result in taller plants.

Whereas the shorter 5-gallon rez plant meets vertical resistance much quicker, thereby slowing the vertical height. The DWC that I used was about 4"-5" tall (3 gallon rez) and was modeled after Diggity's DIY tote (you da man Diggity ). She still got over a foot tall, but it was managable. 

But obviously lighting and the height of the lighting are probably the 2 most important factors in managing the height of these strains.

And yes, keep the air pumps runnin 24/7. Mo bubbles = Mo betta bud + Mo bud 

Saw that you mentioned adding tap water to the rez to lower the ppm in case of nute burn. Did it sit out for 24 hours to let the chlorine evaporate off or did you add it direct from the tap. Not sure but I think that could cause some dischord in the system and the plant.

Thanks for checkin in on my journal boss. 

-Butters


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't worry about chlorine, people! Simply pouring the water from the tap to whatever container releases 90% of the chlorine into the air. It is _nothing_ to worry about. I always pour my water from the sink, mix in my nutes, correct the pH and then fill 'er up.

I have had _zero_ problems from chlorine.


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 19, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Don't worry about chlorine, people! Simply pouring the water from the tap to whatever container releases 90% of the chlorine into the air. It is _nothing_ to worry about. I always pour my water from the sink, mix in my nutes, correct the pH and then fill 'er up.
> 
> I have had _zero_ problems from chlorine.


Ty Diggity.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 19, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Don't worry about chlorine, people! Simply pouring the water from the tap to whatever container releases 90% of the chlorine into the air. It is _nothing_ to worry about. I always pour my water from the sink, mix in my nutes, correct the pH and then fill 'er up.
> 
> I have had _zero_ problems from chlorine.


That's ok as long as your not using any beneficial bacteria's because you will probably kill them.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 19, 2009)

I do believe the reason you see faster growth with the taller containers is because you end up with more of the root system in the air and not in the water. Allowing much more oxygen to the root zone. It's the same theory behind an NTF system and how it works. That is the type of system I use when I do hydro/aero. 
http://www.simplyhydro.com/system.htm


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> That's ok as long as your not using any beneficial bacteria's because you will probably kill them.


No organic ferts in my garden.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 19, 2009)

well guys... shes dead.. dead as a freakin door knob... i wont go into much details but lets say my x girlfriend was really pissed last night and the plant came tumbling down.. its dead... ive salvaged some buds but they are way way way premature and prob worthless .... they are green with barley a hint of the hairs turning red.... why couldnt she wait 3 weeks to pull this shit ***shakes head in disgust


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 19, 2009)

Dude!!! Man that sucks!! That"s one of the problems with this stuff, you can't piss anyone off that knows. Now I feel bad posting pics of my new light up. Was just going to download them and post. I guess I will anyway I figure you will want to see them. Was it the one from the pics that you posted before?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 19, 2009)

Well her it is. I don't have the second ballast yet but should have it early next week. At least the hard part is done and I'll just have to mount the ballast and plug it in when it comes. So what's your plans now for growing? Going to have to wait?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 20, 2009)

It was a strange and unpredictable circumstnace... but its over for now.. hopefully for good... i did salvage the bud and its hanging but its probably no good at all.. its 99% green and 1% red hair... so its prob freakin junk but ill cure it and see if it does anything

For the next grow.. i just started to germ 7 lowrider seeds... i dont know which method i will use to grow it but if you have suggestions then plz let me know asap... i am either goin to get some dirt and grow in soil or ill grow in some tub that i have lieing around... whichever i decide i want to make sure these lowryders grow short as heck.... also i went and got some Y light bulb plugs so i can throw some cfls up... which cfls do i need? I went to the store and there were alot to choose from and i didnt know what is what... so alls i need are some cfls for early veg.. maybe a 400 MH for later veg.. and then i can throw them under my 400HPS for flowering... unless i can veg them under cfls sucessfully all the way.... 

Hash.. should i do dirt or hydro with these lowryders... also should i veg under cfls only or cfls early on and MH later on in veg... 

Peace love and chicken grease people


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 20, 2009)

FYI .. there not feminized seeds.. hash your light rail looks pimp... post away and treat this journal as it is your own bud.. your allways welcomed to post here no matter what


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Green, I'll do that. As far as the cfl's go don't worry so much about the light color as the light output. The 42w soft white have much more light to them that the little 26-27w bulbs. That's the problem, I can only find the small ones anywhere local. FYI the 42w at Walmart are the best. A little cheaper and 100 more lumens than the ones at Home Depot. The ones at Lowes say for vertical use only so be sure to check. At one of the Home depot's they have a 65w soft white, that one is $15 and the 42w are about $10. I put 2 of the 42w in those reflectors. but to do that you also need a socket extension. I know the daylight color is best for veg but the extra light that you get with the larger bulb makes up for it. I have been doing all my veging with the CFL's until this run. I got an MH conversion for my light and vegged a couple weeks and changed to the HPS yesterday after seeing the start of true flowers. I was hoping to cut down on the stretching that I've had in the first part of 12/12 with the HPS in there. It did seen to help, I don't have the longer spacing that I've had before. You should really try to do some in soil IMO. It not really a height issue just easier to deal with and if needing to be moved in a hurry you don't have to worry about having to plug anything in but a light. And not even that, if you have to you can stash it anywhere it will fit even in the dark for a day in some cabinet to hide it. It won't hurt it. After my last run I have to say I do really like the smell and taste of the soil grow much better. Now that my major work is done for now I'll try to get some pics of the fan setup and my filter sometime today.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Tried to give you +rep but still won't let me.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's a couple things on lights. I made a couple of these stands for the lights with parts from electrical conduit. The only tool needed was to drill the hole in the stand. The nice thing about these is you don't need to hang them from something. Good for side lights or whatever. You can see the socket extension that I mentioned on the base of the "Y" splitter. And the three different CFL's 26w, 42w and 65w. You can get the larger daylight bulbs online but I didn't want to bother having to order them. Even though I would like to try some someday. They can be had up to 200w from this place. http://www.1000bulbs.com/2-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorescent-Screw-In-Light-Bulbs/


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's some pics of the fans. Those are toilet flanges that can be had at Home D, Lowes or hardware store. You can get them in a few different sizes, 4",4 1/2" and 5" outside diameter depending on what size duct you want to use. I'll post it in a few different posts to make it easier to show you guy's. Some of these don't need anything done to them, just bolt the fan to it. The holes line up well enough. But some need to have 2 holes drilled in them. The 2 that don't need to be drilled will line the fan up in the center for you. The fan I have been using is a Delta 120mm w/130 cfm. I got them on Ebay for $7.99 w/free shipping. None on there right now though, I checked. They do come on every now and then though from the sane seller. Just make sure that the adapter/transformer has a high enough amp rating for the fan you use. You can also use anything up to 12v dc, a 6v will just run it slower which is something I have done if I wanted to slow it down. You can get adapters on Ebay cheap. You can also get ones that you can adjust the speed and or have temp sensors that will come on at a preset temp that you can adjust. Again they are cheap on Ebay. Or if you had discount computer store near you. I had a Tiger Direct near me when I lived in NC. They have good prices on line also. You can also see the white one in there that I trimmed down to match the fan. We like it to look good right?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

This is one I made for a 6" duct. I wrapped 1/2" weather stripping around the 5" flange to size it up for a 6" line. This one I think is the best air mover (except for the double one I posted a while ago). The smaller fan and larger duct should help the air move through easier. You could also use one flange mounted to your box to be able to run a line off it. which is what I did on one of my grow boxes. I put that one together for less than $20.00. On a long run I put 2 fans together to try to get more power. Or to increase the static pressure I think is what it is called. Roll might know something about that. You do HVAC right Roll?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is the filter I made. I mostly went with the idea from the one I posted in your other journal. But I used PVC for the outside parts so I would be able to just slide one of the flanges on with a fan. You could just stick this in your grow area to clean the air in the room. It doesn't have to vent out. If I were to do that I would want to mount the fan up high and put a 90 degree elbow or a line on it to blow the air down and maybe circulate the air better. Or do a 6" line and vent it to also get rid of heat if need be. I'll post more pics of the filter too.


----------



## closetkiller (Sep 20, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Here is the filter I made. I mostly went with the idea from the one I posted in your other journal. But I used PVC for the outside parts so I would be able to just slide one of the flanges on with a fan. You could just stick this in your grow area to clean the air in the room. It doesn't have to vent out. If I were to do that I would want to mount the fan up high and put a 90 degree elbow or a line on it to blow the air down and maybe circulate the air better. Or do a 6" line and vent it to also get rid of heat if need be. I'll post more pics of the filter too.


 nice set up. would have never thought of the toilet flanges that will change my set up. i am a carpenter and made it from wood.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks man, I'm a carpenter myself. Ya, I was in a Lowes a while back and saw some flanges in a discount area and when I picked one up that light went off in my head. Hmmmm I know what I can use this for. But I do home remodeling and do anything that has to to do with a house. It's nice to be able do my grow shopping on company time. Saves more time to work on the grow in my off hours. They work really well. I had 2 inline with the filter and it kept it cool with the 400w. But when I got the 600w and was getting warmer outside I had to upgrade.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the fan and parts list. The pics pretty much show it but if anyone has a question just let me know. Not much for tools needed on this and you might be able to do something different on the end cap so you wouldn't need to cut it. And then you would only need some sheet metal snips and a screwdriver. A cordless drill would be nice (or any drill) if you want to screw the 4" adapter to the 6" to 4" pvc reducer. And if you are doing a grow you really should have a cheap cordless drill and a jig saw. You can do a lot of stuff with just those 2 tools and would make your life so much easier. I'm fortunate that in my work I have all the tools I need and then some. I'll go back and try to find the post I did on the fan before, that would probable help and save my slow ass from having to type to much.
Parts:
6" to 4" pvc reducer
6" pvc cap
4" metal duct adapter (I think that is what it is called)
4" metal duct cap
24" roll of 1/2 hardware cloth (that's the wire mesh)
Large ladies nylon stocking or panty hose. 
That black stuff is a carbon filter for something (I don't remember what) some kind or room air cleaner. I put that around the inside and outside to help catch some of the dust that would be drawn into the pantyhose and cover it so I wouldn't tear them. 
2- 4" hose clamps 
2- 6"-7" hose clamps 
Bag of Fresh Step Chrystals cat litter (researched it and was most recommended) I have no complaints with it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

This was the double fan I posted on Green's last thread. Post #821 https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150849-bb-ssh-hydro-grow-83.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to try to get fancy and copy and paste them here. 

Pic 1- Here are all the supplies you need for this 4" carbon scrubber.  Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

First thing to build is the inner chamber.

pic1 - supplies: 
6"-4" reducer
4" cap
2 - 4.5" screw fasteners
10" length of Heavy duty chicken wire 
2 - pannyhose legs

pic2 - Wrap the 10" length of chicken wire around the 4" end cap to form a cylinder. I used a bunch of zip ties to secure the cylinder's shape. 

Pic3 - Slide the pannyhose legs over the cylinder to act as a screen for the carbon.

Pic4 - Secure the end cap on one end of the cylinder with one of the 4.5" screw fasteners.

Pic5 - Secure the 6"-4" reducer to the open end of the cylinder with the other 4.5" screw fastener.

That's it. The inner chamber is done. Set aside we'll need it in a bit. 





Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

Next to build is the Outer Chamber.

Pic1-Supplies
6" cap
2 - 6.5" screw clamps/fasteners
12" length of Heavy duty chicken wire 
3 - pannyhose legs

pic2 - Wrap the 12" length of chicken wire around the 6" end cap to form a cylinder. I used a bunch of zip ties to secure the cylinder's shape. 

Pic3 - Slide the pannyhose legs over the cylinder to act as a screen for the carbon.

Pic4 - Now you should have all of these parts....almost done






Pic5- Now slide the 6" cylinder over the 6" section of the 6"-4" reducer (and the inner chamber) and secure with a 6.5" screw fastener Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

For some reason it won't let me copy and paste the last part. So here is a link to it instead. page 28, post #272 https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150849-bb-ssh-hydro-grow-28.html#post2147668


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

This is where I got it from. Last time I tried to post the link know one could see the pics. I think you had to be registered or something and at the time registration was closed. I think it might be open now since I saw a post were someone had joined just a couple month's ago. They have a lot of good stuff here also.
http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/90173-how-carbon-filter.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a 6in to 4in duct reducer I was going to stick a computer fan onto but after seeing what you have done I will mimic what you have done. I checked the price of a vent fan and they run 100 bucks at the cheapest so a 30 dollar setup using some computer fans and accessories will be beneficial. As far as the carbon scrubber, I totally need to get some air quality control going on in my room. Tomorrow... im gettin a small bag of foxfarm ocean forest to put these sprouted seeds in... tearing down my grow room and boxing it all up for another time.

I got the bud from my previous grow drying in a paper bag... its a creeper type of buzz and feels good


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 20, 2009)

At least you got a little smoke out of it. For how much you smoke you don't need to much to keep you in weed. Check out some of the CFL grow threads. Do a nice little stealth grow that know one can come across like in your room closet. And try to not let anyone know. You should be able to do 1 or 2 plants and get an ounce each time. The heat is probably the biggest issue.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 20, 2009)

I already have 7 seeds germinating and several sprouted so im going to go ahead and do the 7 plants in some ocean forest 1/2 gallon bags.... that should keep them smaller then a foot


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hashlover, great filter you made there... perhaps you should post a DIY tutorial in the DIY section?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I already have 7 seeds germinating and several sprouted so im going to go ahead and do the 7 plants in some ocean forest 1/2 gallon bags.... that should keep them smaller then a foot


I don't think the 1/2 gallon will in itself keep them at a foot. But if you use the CFL's that will help keep them shorter.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 21, 2009)

I went and got a 400MH bulb and 10gallons ocean forest dirt... Im ready for round 3 .. ill post more some other time... right now im preparing to study for a test in my art appreciation course


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I went and got a 400MH bulb and 10gallons ocean forest dirt... Im ready for round 3 .. ill post more some other time... right now im preparing to study for a test in my art appreciation course


That would mean your getting high? Sounds like a good way to get ready. So let's hear about the new setup. Very good idea on the MH bulb. It should help keep the stretching down I think. I got a MH for my 600 so I could veg them for a couple weeks since I had just transplanted them into the 1 gallon pots. It seemed to work good, nice growth with less stretching. I keep the MH in on the start of 12/12 until I saw flowers starting and changed it to the hps. I'll see how it works. I let them go a little to long though and they will be bigger than I wanted them to be. But it should be ok with the second light in there.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 21, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Hashlover, great filter you made there... perhaps you should post a DIY tutorial in the DIY section?


Thanks Diggity, I have thought about it. Busy this time of the year though and Would hate to start something and not have time to get back to people's questions. Between work and the grow it keeps me pretty busy.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey green, I'm going to suggest not using those bags and use pots instead. I don't think they would be good for the root system. I think the dirt would get to compacted and wouldn't be as airy as it would be in pots. With dirt you want it to drain well and I think the bags would hurt this since they are soft and would not protect the dirt from getting pushed together and not be able to drain as well. A soil that drains well will get more oxygen to the roots and you know what that does. I could be wrong and by all means use them if you want to but they just don't seem like a good idea unless maybe you were doing a large grow or something. Personally I don't think I would use them even then. The pots I think would also help to hold the plants up better when your plant is full of big fat buds. When I put the soil in a pot I don't pack it down at all. Maybe tap it on the bench a little to help it settle. I just fill it to where the bottom of the root ball is and then put more soil around it with very little packing. Just a though and as always IMO. Good luck on the test.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 21, 2009)

The 1/2 gallon grow bags have holes all over them therefore should help oxygenate the roots and allow PLENTY of draining (im assuming). I scooped the soil up in a cup and gently dumped it into the bag without pressing it down any. Next I stuck my finger in the soil like I do my ol lady at night  and then droped my seed inside LOL ... the seeds germinated for a few days and 6 out of 7 poped out of the shell yesterday... So i droped the seedling into the whole (not worrying which way it landed) and gently covered up with dirt. Then I poured some water on top the soil of all 6 bags. I dont know how much water or what type of water to use. That's why I didn't drench the soil but just got it nice and wet.

It was tricky putting that big ass MH bulb in there. I had to use my hands without any gloves on then i took a sock and whiped it clean of finger grease. Turned on the light, and it has the coolest blue color emiting from the bulb. 

I have the light on now but nothing has poked thru yet. SHould i leave the light on now.. or turn it on when the seedlings poke thru the dirt... also how far away should the light be from the top of the bags.. currently its about 6 in...

So far im liking the dirt idea hash.. theres no damn bubbling noise or airpump noise.. and it seems like it would be easier to tear down incase a landlord knocking on my door emergency happens again lol

Ill take pictures later tonight


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 21, 2009)

How do i know if i need to water them? I put maybe 1 cup water in there today after i planted the germed seeds... the tops of the soil is drying up some ... hoping not to kill the plants before they poke thru the soil by letting it get to dry


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good man, How far the light is depends on how hot it is. I would keep it about 18-24 at least, just enough to keep the top of the soil a little warm but not dry it out to much. Gotta leave for work but will get back after I get home. Keep a spray bottle maybe to keep the surface damp.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 22, 2009)

i raised the light up so its a foot and half away... they are all still wet in the middle and dry around the most outter part... lookin good.... i have a 6 to 4 duct reducer im going to rig up so i can put a small computer fan on it... gotta find the fan.. already have the 6 to 4 reducer

so i need a fan, wire nuts & electrical tape, and some sort of ac adapter.. im confused on the adapter as the power source... what should i look for in the fan and the adapter


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 22, 2009)

I would try to get at least a 100cfm fan. and get the 120mm ones. Can you get one on Ebay or internet. Unless you have a computer store near you? Or maybe Radio Shack? The higher the cfm the louder it will be. I've seen them as high as 200cfm. Look for the dba rating the higher it is the louder it will be. But they are pretty quite as a general rule. The seller I got them from does not have any on there right now. They were a steal at $7.99 w/free shipping and 130cfm. For the adapter just make sure it is rated higher than the fan. The ones I have are 1amp . I have a couple extra, maybe I should ship you one with the clones huh? Did the first pinch on the Lemon Have 2 day's ago. They are doing well, and nice flowers starting on the ones in flower. Any question on the fans let me know. You don't need wire nuts with the 12v fans, just twist them tight and tape them good. The wires are so small you just don't need them. And to strip the insulation back just heat the end with a lighter and pull it off. That way you will not cut any strands by accident.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> How do i know if i need to water them? I put maybe 1 cup water in there today after i planted the germed seeds... the tops of the soil is drying up some ... hoping not to kill the plants before they poke through the soil by letting it get to dry


Just do like your doing until they come through the soil. You can cover them with something to keep the soil damp on the top, like some plastic food wrap. Keep it off the soil though, maybe with a toothpick or something like that. Once they come through the soil give them a full cup and try to wet a couple inches around the plant. After a few days give the whole bag a good soak. about 16-20 oz each or at least until you have some water coming out the holes on the bottom. The Foxfarms drains really well. I like to measure the water I give them, I just use a plastic quart measuring cup. that way you can give them the same amount and helps cut down on guess work. Should be at least a few days or more between watering at first, a lot would depend on how warm it is. You won't need any nutes for at least a few weeks but can give them some supplements if you want. But you really don't need anything. The best way to tell if they need water is to get used to the weight of the bag just after you water it and when it feels very light it is time for more. Also stick your finger in the soil a couple inches and see if it is damp or wet. (you know the drill on that one right?). If it is dry water it. You want it to dry out a little between watering's. It helps the roots grow out in search of water. If you keep it to wet could cause root rot and helps cut down some on the Fungus gnats.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i raised the light up so its a foot and half away... they are all still wet in the middle and dry around the most outter part... lookin good.... i have a 6 to 4 duct reducer im going to rig up so i can put a small computer fan on it... gotta find the fan.. already have the 6 to 4 reducer
> 
> so i need a fan, wire nuts & electrical tape, and some sort of ac adapter.. im confused on the adapter as the power source... what should i look for in the fan and the adapter


Also on the adapter a lot of ones around for games and stuff might be big enough. You use the red and black wire on the fan. Red being positive. I think the striped wire on most adapters is the positive. The wiring will only work one way, so if you hook it up and it doesn't work just switch the wires. It won't hurt anything if you hook it up backwards. Just make sure you protect the wires just like it was household current. It might not shock you but can start a fire if it shorts. An inline fuse is always a good idea but I haven't put one on mine yet.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 22, 2009)

Something like this should be a good fan. It doesn't say what the cfm is and I goggled it and still could not find a cfm rating. But with 3400 rpm it should be pretty good. It is also 0.80amp and my 130cfm's are 1 amp. http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Electronics-120mm-AFB1212SH-F00-3-Pin-Case-Fan_W0QQitemZ330360946782QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 27, 2009)

All 6 plants are growing nice and very very short. They are starting to grow a second node and are only an inch tall.. just the way i was hoping.. ill take pictures when i get new batteries... any ideas on how close i can put my light? Currently i have it only inches away and they seem to do fine... also i have a fan blowing thru the light so the plants dont get to hot


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 27, 2009)

That's the main thing is the heat. Keep the light as close as possible without getting it to hot on the tops. I use one of those indoor/outdoor thermometers that have the sensor on a wire you put outside. I put it on the top of the tallest plant and the inside unit at the base of the pot. That way I know for sure what the temp is and no guess work involved. My babies are doing good also. The lemon skunk had there first pinch maybe almost a week ago and have the 4 branches growing well, soon they will be ready to pinch those. That might be the last one before flower but depends on how fast they grow before then. I did pinch the auto-flower by mistake but oh well. I don't have good light for it anyway. Not sure if it would be better to put under the HPS on 12/12 or leave it with the CFL's on 18/6. I got my ballast on Thursday and also had Thursday and Friday off from my day job so that was great. Especially since the ballast and bulb were shipped UPS and was signature required and know one would be home to sign for it. It would have taken a couple more day at least to get it and I would not have been happy. I made my shelf wider and moved the light over 4" more to make my space 8" wider. It seemed to make a good difference and gave them more room between plants. They've more than doubled in size since I put them on 12/12 The plant I am measuring was 10" on 9/6 when I changed the light and is now almost 24". They are definitely my best looking plants yet at this stage, biggest leaves I've seen yet.. I was going to post some pics later If I have time. I have a bunch of re-potting to do today, doing the Lemon Haze and clones from my other ones are ready for dirt.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds good hash.. i still dont have any batteries for my camera but lets say they are looking good... there is a DEEP DARK PURPLE on 2 of my tiny lowriders and dark/bright green on the rest... i do see a little white stuff growin in my soil (it looks like mold???)

I dont water very much.. only watered 2 times since the initial watering when i planted.. i water till it comes out the bottom.. then i wait days before i do that again... could this white fuzz be something else.. its very minimal and tiny

What should I do to control the ph and ppm? Im using rain water and havent added any nutes yet... using the foxfarm oceanic forest soil.... Should i control the PH of the water before i put it in the soil... or not even fuck with it at all? I need some info on watering.. 

Got any new pic hash?

Thanks guys


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 30, 2009)

yo green that mold thing your talking about ive seen it before on my pots they got that way when i put them into another room with a cfl as a light i was going to kill the plant anyway but while it was in the separate room the soil did not dry up it was moist and thats when that moldy looking stuff showed up thats what i think your talking about you should show some pics when you get a chance as for the ph and ppm i didnt really monitor it at least the ppm i did monitor the ph which i had around ph 6 i would check the ph before using nutes and then after to make sure your not going to give them water with a screwed up ph and always water till water comes out the bottom and how kb said for watering use that method it works good i used it and now problems with over watering or under watering also you might want to wait using nutes until they show sex ocean forest is very good and pack with good amounts of nutes already mixed in if you use nutes to early you could burn them or lock out the nutes hope this helps


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 30, 2009)

No batteries?? You should get some rechargeable ones when you can. Ya, I have some pistils coming out on my auto flower with small flowers starting. I've got it close to one of my biggest CFL's, a 65w soft white. Are you sure the white stuff is not the vermiculite in the soil? It has a good amount in it and does not really show up much until you start to water it and it washes the dirt off it. I would guess that is what it is. I would not expect to water them to much when they are that small. What's the ph and ppm of your rain water and how are you collecting it? The soil has stuff to help keep the ph in check and I would not probably bother checking it although I would want to know before I gave it to them the first time. I only really check when I put nutes in the mix, and just leave it if I am just putting basic stuff in like Cal/Mag (which I use because of the distilled water) and other supplements. I've read that nutes are made to use with tap water or some other that has the basic stuff that most all water that has not been filtered. A good thing to do is to check the soil run off water once in a while though. Let me know And I could post a good link for you on that if you want to . 3-4 weeks for nutes probably. It more depends on what you give them, organic or chemicals. If you start to see yellow leaves on the bottom then it is time for nutes. I've had good luck that way with a strain I don't know. With organic you need to give it to them before they need it since it it slow to react where chemicals will go right in. But just start slow, maybe 1/4 strength. I'll get pics soon, wanted to show you the flower room with the 2 lights going. Just been busy with the day job and have to water tonight.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's some pics. Not so good with the lights on, I'll try to get some over the weekend before the lights come on. There looking good though, can't wait to see the harvest. Huge purple buds!!! Well except the Orange Skunk, Looking forward to tryng that one. I'll put the Lemon Haze up next. And the autoflower


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 30, 2009)

These are the others. Obviously the one with the pistils is the Roadrunner auto.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE!!! It looks like you took a picture of a tropical rain forest. There are so many plants you cant see the birds and animals roaming around lol. How many plants do you have total? Dude i would be really nervous with that big of a grow in my state. If i got caught i would do some serious prison time.. but with just 6 plants ill prob jus get locked up for half a year in county or maybe do a 120 shock treatment program.

my plants arent looking 100% healthy.. they look colorful and good but the leaves are wilting... the soil on top is BONE dry but when i stick my finger into the soil it feels like its a "humid wet" soil. Its not drippin wet but just a little... i dunno if i should water or not.

I collect my rain water from the apt. gutter system... its ppm is only 8 ppm... the Ph was 8.0 so i put some ph down in there and it dropped to 4.0 so i put some ph in there to bring it up some.. ill throw it out and get some fresh water next time it rains.. i got a 5 gallon bucket of it.

The tips of some leaves look burnt but the leaf itself is NOT spotted like nute burn... ill get some batteries and pic posted tonight!!!! 

before i forget... the mold is deffiently not the vermaculite. There is some verm in there but this is not my concern. The mold is growin on top of some wood chips in the mulch.. its very minute and small and maybe not a concern.... ill wait till tonight to water.. hope to hear back from you before i do water... oh and i havent added any nutes and wont till it shows signs of sex which should be a few weeks

sorry about the mixed up paragraphs and random thoughts.. im in a big hurry so i can go study for a sociology test... peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks man. I have 15 plants, 12 purple afgani and 3 orange skunk.Try giving them a little water, about a cup or cup and a half right around the base of the stem. You could also spray them with plain water but not with the hps on them. It could be the light is a little to much for them. Maybe put some CFL's on them for a couple day's to see how they do or move the light a little farther away. And don't have to much air blowing on them. If it's to hot move the light instead. That's where the cfl's are really good, for seedlings. What is the temp right where the plants are? 70-75 would be best probably. If it is a water issue you should see improvement in a couple hours. I've never had any mold on top of the soil and the Foxfarm has been great for mine with no nutes. I did give them some organic when I transplanted them. Not to much about 700 ppm but the Calmag gives me about 200 of that. I was going to cut it in half but forget when I gave it to them (and ya I got high first). They show a little burn, just a couple tips on different plants. I should have given them plain water, or water with no nutes. But I didn't worry to much since it was organic base nutes. I'm tryng a different one this time, still AN stuff though. Iguana juice grow and bloom. I was going to use the Mother Earth Tea as a base but I don't think it is really made for a base nute. It is made to be an addition to a chemical base mix. But I sold enough to pay for it and what I needed to get for my light so what the hell right? I'll check back for pis, not to busy tonight. I do need to do some cloning but If I don't get to it I'll just do it on the weekend.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 1, 2009)

Almost forgot, remember that the less stuff you have in your water the less ph adjuster you need to use to change it. Once it hits the soil you should be good. And if you want when you give them a good water next time do something so you can collect enough water that has run through the soil. Run it through a coffee filter to get the big stuff out and check the ph and ppm of that. Making sure you know what it was before you put it in. I think that is the way to do it. Here's a link on doing that in case I'm wrong. 
http://boards.cannabis.com/plant-problems/153522-soil-runoff-ph-flushing-correct-lockouts-why-how-do.html
This is a good one too. Mine were starting to look like an issue (my mothers) and I had been skimping on the Calmag (just lazy) and one watering with it in there and a day or two and they made a complete turnaround. Like other things it's not always what you might think. You might not be low on a certain nute but something else is causing a lockout. Which was my problem. 
http://boards.cannabis.com/hydroponics/155387-if-you-use-ro-distilled-water-you-need-calmag-plus.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 1, 2009)

sorry but its stormin out here big time and i cant walk to get any batteries.. i did splash a cup of water (total) on top of all 6 plants (1/6 cp per plant) just to wet the very top of the soil... i felt the soil half way down and its still wet so if the roots have grown to the bottom then water is out of the issue.. i think its the heat/humidity/wind issue and not water nor nutes... i raised the light up 3 chain lengths.. i dont think there is much of an issue or has been.. i may have overreacted earlier when i said i have problems.. its jus a small thing.. but i will try to get sum pic ASAP


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 1, 2009)

It would be best if you knew what the temp was also. It can be a way to count it out as a possible problem and is best to know for sure. Just like checking your ph and ppm.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 1, 2009)

attitude seeds has a new offer. pick your free seeds. 1 pineapple express fem or 5 thai super skunk reg or the best ive seen for free is 3 reg. wreckage seeds from thseeds.its trainwreck x s.a.g.e. $131 for 10 on the site.. look in the newsletter. attitude rocks!!!! oct2 - oct5th only. just thought id share with ya


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a digital thermometer in there and the humidity stays around 25% and the temps hit 90 max.. thats on the ground.. i dont know what it gets on top the plants.. prob a little higher... it averages around 80 on the ground... so its a good chance it could be the temps


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 2, 2009)

Ya, the high temps and low humidity. Those are not the ideal numbers to have. See if you can scrounge up a humidifier somewhere. You can get one fairly cheap, maybe less than $20 for a cheap one. I think the heat might not be so bad if it was a little more humid in there. But of course that could bring other problems if it's to warm and humid. Maybe you can pimp yourself out to fat chicks for some extra money?? Like Quagmire said "fat chicks need love too, but they got to pay for it". Good luck. Let's see some pics!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

lol i tried to get a pic of the fat chick but i didnt have enough memory in my camera 

here are the pictures.. not so good pictures... i need a new cam .. also i got the rechargeable batteries and charger combination from walmart for 13 bucks


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

hash man.. 15 plants come on lol.. it looked more like 150 to me but if you want to say 15 then ill go with that ... they all look really good and i totally appreciate you givin me enough advise to convince me to do a soil grow.. i might never do another hydro grow unless im wanting a fuckin huge ass plant.. this soil is 100X easier to grow with then the hydro


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll try to get some pics when the light is off. The mylar on the walls makes it look like it's twice the size that it is, even in person. It's pretty cool. That bright light just fucks up the pics. I really liked having the MH bulb in because of the color. I still have to get a second one when these are done flowering. Ya, I do like the soil for the less work it takes. But what I really like is that it tastes and smells better too. I was thinking about doing another hydro on the next run but only one plant. I think you should be able to get the taste close to soil in hydro if you put the right things in. I think hydro is great and can be lots of fun to do but the soil is just so much easier. I know I can get a better yield with the hydro as long as every goes well enough. Soil can be more forgiving also and gives you time to fix things before they get to bad. I want to try one with different nutes. Some organic stuff from AN for a base nute that I got for my soil. I'll use some chemical stuff for boosters. No problem on helping with the soil. I'm glad you tried it, For what you have going I thought you might like it. My first soil grow here I got over 5 oz from 2 plants that I started with CFL's and finished with the 400w. They were about 24" tall. As they grow you should maybe try to put something reflective around them or at least on 2 sides. That will help the sides get more light as they get bigger. How tall did you want to grow them?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

I want to grow them a foot tall and want them to look like big colas growing straight from the soil .. thats my prefered grow.. i have 6 going and 3 will probably be male so once they get bigger i can cut the 3 down and have more room for my precious girls


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube]cIvs4j4IniA[/youtube]


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube]UmjXY1BDMEA[/youtube]


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

for all you pot porn addicts out there i took some pictures of my very sexy lady 100% naked with a plant in between her legs.. dont jerk off to hard boys lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 2, 2009)

id lick dat


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol trust me buddy this is top qaulity pussy and it taste like strawberries


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, that's one way to keep your plants warm. I hate to say it though she looks like someone that should not know about the plants. Is this the one that was giving you problems before? Other than that probably one of you more interesting posts for sure. She has one hell of a figure. You need to submit a pic to "Soft Secrets", Its a grow magazine from the UK. You could win some free seeds. The wife say's she won't do it, I'll have to get her drunk enough some time and get some pics haha. It's a good magazine too. http://www.softsecrets.nl/ Good tunes too. Hendrix was the man on guitar, IMO the best. The things he could do with that thing.


----------



## Reiss (Oct 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> for all you pot porn addicts out there i took some pictures of my very sexy lady 100% naked with a plant in between her legs.. dont jerk off to hard boys lol


kiss-ass

lovely buds ya got there


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 3, 2009)

i bet she does. i love dark pussy mmmmm


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Dark pussy... light pussy. Doesn't matter...

It's all pink in the middle.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 3, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Dark pussy... light pussy. Doesn't matter...
> 
> It's all pink in the middle.


You said it diggity!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 3, 2009)

diggty diggity


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 3, 2009)

[youtube]Tfi8fT9oHkQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 4, 2009)

I took some pics before the lights came on. They look a little better this was. The Purple Afghani has gotten a little burnt in the last week. I'm going to give them a light flush today since they need water anyway. I have had one hell of a time with this strain. It does not seem to like to strong of a nute mix. Of course I'm not complaining since it seems to take very little to keep these happy. But in my grows with this I have always burnt them to some point and was just not sure of the signs. With the nutes on the low side and showing problems I thought it would have to be a deficiency or since I was having ph problems and root rot in the hydro that it might be a lock out. They were great until I gave them some Big Bud from AN and probably gave them about 1/2 recommended strength for hydro but putting it in soil. From what I've seen the ppm of your mix is higher in soil than dirt since it is not around the root all the time like in the water. The roots have to go looking for it. And also I've been using organic base nutes so I'm a little safer there. It's been a good strain for me and has paid for all my new lighting and stuff but I don't really have room for 3 strains. I have the Purple Afghani, Super Lemon Skunk X Haze and California Orange Skunk. But the Afghani is the only one that I have flowered yet so I don't know how the other 2 will be. I'm sure they will be good, especially the Skunk Haze cross. I'm really looking forward to that one the most. It will be very hard to get rid of the Afghani since it was the first one I started to do a lot of reproducing with and has sentimental value. I guess I will have to always keep one of those going at least as a small mother. OK, now in the pic that you see the pots. There are 3 rows of 5 in there. In the pick it looks like 5 rows deep but it is not, it's 3. The Orange Skunk plants are the 1 row on the right side up on the buckets. Gotta love the mylar for giving it that look though.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 4, 2009)

I did not get any close ups of the Orange Skunk When I took those last pics so here they are. As for this strain they show no sign of burn at all and look great and have been getting exactly the same treatment as the Afghani. That made me feel better that is was not just me fucking up and that the other strain just takes much less nutes that normal. In hydro the Afghani would burn over 750-800 ppm. Have not done the orange skunk in hydro yet though. All the plants are about 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

that looks good hash.. im opening a business up as soon as this is legal and ill be hireing people that i know to help out..maybe ill get a chain going so i can have a couple across the states... i put my thermometer on top my bags (eye level with the tops of plants) and it read 104 degrees F and 22% humidity.. it doesnt feel that hot when i put my hand there so i guess either my meter is broke or i suck at gaging the weather.. either way, I did move the light up some more so ill check the temp in the morn till i get a good 80 (which is room temp here)... my plants look good and have side shoots now.. there still extremely small but getting really bushy and has tons of side shoots everyplace so i think its goin to be a good grow  .. when should i put the HPS bulb in? someone told me to do it now and another said a few weeks into flowering.. I would like to do it right when they show sex so that they can stay tiny and then grow like a SOB (once i put the hps in) as soon as they show signs of sex.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

oh btw.. i got chewed out about posting these pic of my girl on another forum cause they said i hijacked it.. everyone wanted to talk about the sexy black girl with the plant lol.. i deleted al my post so that i wouldnt keep hijacking it.. my bad.. i didnt mean to intrude on there thread.. hell i was a part of it for a while too.. she is the one that gave me trouble b4.. but the circumstances are a little diff now.. also nobody knows about my grow except my roommates girl that walked into my freakin grow room on accident (cause she seen the light).. i chewed her ass and made sure i interigagted her to make she shes not a snitch... know the woman for years but would rather her not have found my grow.. this was a few good days back and i havent had no trouble.. shit like this makes me paranoid cause i dont have that great of a grow house and its kind of risky around here... well im off to my jack n coke.. btw i signed up for that site.. are you on there bud?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

hash man.. i got this video for you bro.. its about what can be done with the trimmings of leaves next to the buds to make hash.. 

[youtube]79NpUiLbet0[/youtube]


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 5, 2009)

hey guys, jus went on da tude an saw they have auto diesel ryder FEM and lowlife hindu kush FEM!!!!!! i may b late but im not really a seed breeder so i made a few impulse buys. lol as sooooooon as im done with these aks in 2 months im startin the fem diesel and kush. now i have 10 reg diesel and 10 blueryder left ova? shit i hate jus lookin at seeds, but i want to grow those fem diesel and kush soooo bad!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

it wouldnt hurt anything to get an early start on them ... you could even keep them around as mother plants and clone them.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> that looks good hash.. im opening a business up as soon as this is legal and ill be hireing people that i know to help out..maybe ill get a chain going so i can have a couple across the states... i put my thermometer on top my bags (eye level with the tops of plants) and it read 104 degrees F and 22% humidity.. it doesnt feel that hot when i put my hand there so i guess either my meter is broke or i suck at gaging the weather.. either way, I did move the light up some more so ill check the temp in the morn till i get a good 80 (which is room temp here)... my plants look good and have side shoots now.. there still extremely small but getting really bushy and has tons of side shoots everyplace so i think its goin to be a good grow  .. when should i put the HPS bulb in? someone told me to do it now and another said a few weeks into flowering.. I would like to do it right when they show sex so that they can stay tiny and then grow like a SOB (once i put the hps in) as soon as they show signs of sex.


So you have the same idea as me. I'd like to be using the 4 acres that my house is on to be growing. It's all set too, It's used to grow stuff now. Last year was flowers and this year tomato's. It wouldn't be any problem getting help. My stepdaughter said she would want to sleep in the field. That's what I was saying about having a thermometer, now you know for sure just like having a ppm meter. As far as the bulb, I put the MH in until I saw the first real flowers. I wanted to try to cut down on that stretching that I was getting in that first initial growth spurt in flower. The MH seemed to do a good job and my branches are thicker also. Overall a better looking plant I think.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

the lowriders totally look better then they did before... on my earlier grow i was trying to get the plant to grow really fast but it ended up growing really big... they looked a little dry so i watered them with some rain water + a tad grow big... it was 550 ppm total.. and around 5.6 ph... i think my ph meter is off a bit... i checked the runoff water from the plant and it was 5.4ph and 9000 ppm or some astronomically large amount.. so i double checked my rain water and its ppm is truely 550.... big difference

tell your step daughter to move over cause im lieing in the field to lol

in all seriousness... when this is legalized im seriously going into the business... ive already have it all planed out.. im in school now burning away time and livin off the gov grants.. ill be outta college soon and then im saving up some money to invest in some land or business... once its legalized im closing shop and opening a new one


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> oh btw.. i got chewed out about posting these pic of my girl on another forum cause they said i hijacked it.. everyone wanted to talk about the sexy black girl with the plant lol.. i deleted al my post so that i wouldnt keep hijacking it.. my bad.. i didnt mean to intrude on there thread.. hell i was a part of it for a while too.. she is the one that gave me trouble b4.. but the circumstances are a little diff now.. also nobody knows about my grow except my roommates girl that walked into my freakin grow room on accident (cause she seen the light).. i chewed her ass and made sure i interigagted her to make she shes not a snitch... know the woman for years but would rather her not have found my grow.. this was a few good days back and i havent had no trouble.. shit like this makes me paranoid cause i dont have that great of a grow house and its kind of risky around here... well im off to my jack n coke.. btw i signed up for that site.. are you on there bud?


Probably just jealous. If she was trouble once???? Just be careful, and block the light showing and put a lock on the door. I won't say anymore about it. I do have a pretty stealthy set up for what I have growing but still makes me nervous. There are a few people that know what I have going but are my most trustworthy friends and family. And a couple people I wish didn't, not that I don't trust them but the less the better. I try to keep it that way but shit happens, like your friend. Ya, I'm on that site. That was where I spent most of my time once I got a computer and found all this wonderful information. Never posted much there, just lots and lots of reading. You should check out the thread on grafting weed with hops to create a hops plant that contains THC. My user name there is "misslilly", that was the name of a dog I had at the time and is the one in my avy. I'll try to post my public profile. Lots of really good info there. Not there isn't here but that was where I started. Spent a lot of time on the FAQ section.http://boards.cannabis.com/members/misslilly.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll check out the hash video. I do it kinda like that, just made my own stuff to do it. You have to have only the best trim to make good stuff, I've only used buds. The weed was not to good but made good hash. So much better than the weed I made it all into hash and did some alcohol extraction that was good also. I smoked pretty much just hash for a year and a half until my first harvest here,


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 5, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hey guys, jus went on da tude an saw they have auto diesel ryder FEM and lowlife hindu kush FEM!!!!!! i may b late but im not really a seed breeder so i made a few impulse buys. lol as sooooooon as im done with these aks in 2 months im startin the fem diesel and kush. now i have 10 reg diesel and 10 blueryder left ova? shit i hate jus lookin at seeds, but i want to grow those fem diesel and kush soooo bad!!!


Damn what a bitch, having to many seeds huh? It's a good place to be though right? Do like green said and start a couple possible mothers. If you keep topping them and use CFL's you can keep them short and have nice bushes. Sounds like you have a nice mix there for sure though. Good luck with them.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

dude.. i got an old mini fridge that i can make to house my mother plant.. i think i might gut it and put my cfls in there and some fans.. ill post more later tonight .. gotta go to class


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 5, 2009)

She's a tuff little shit, you might have to fight her for it. But just pass her a joint and she'll be cool. Your ph should be up around the mid 6's or so in soil. I'm surprised it's that low with the foxfarm dirt. Must be from the grow big. 9000 ppm??? What the hell. I checked my runoff yesterday too, I did use about double the water I usually do so I think in diluted it some. The ph was about 6.3 with a ppm of about 550. But I have been giving them nutes, mostly organic though so the ppm is lover anyway than if I were using more chemical stuff. I have thought seriously too about what to do if it becomes legal in my life time and I'm not to old to do something about it. Since I've been doing home remodeling for over 20 years I would go into building grow rooms for people. With the construction knowledge and the experience I'll have growing by them it should be an easy transition. Now that would be a fun fucking job huh? I could even give my wife a job doing the books, maybe. Some thing are best kept to yourself right? Time to go watch football, GO VIKINGS!!!!! (I hope)


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> dude.. i got an old mini fridge that i can make to house my mother plant.. i think i might gut it and put my cfls in there and some fans.. ill post more later tonight .. gotta go to class


 I've though of using one of those too. Could make a nice little grow box. Let's see pics.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

i checkd the plants and it apears they have nute burn... the very very tip of some leaves looks like someone held a lighter underneath the tip and burnt it to a brown color.... also there are spots forming starting on the tips and working a quarter way up some of the leaves... one leaf has brittle towards the tip and it looks extremely shiny in spots... looks rather similiar to when i burnt my last ones with nutes... the problem is that this was happening before i watered tonight... i let them get a little to dry and possibly damaged them...but they are soaking wet now and still looking good despite the nute burn or whatever... hmmm could it be the pH?

here is the fridge... i dont know if it would be practicle to even use this fridge since my other plants arent concealed... gotta start from someplace i guess


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

im trying to add some pictures on that soft secrets website and it keeps popin me an error message... ill figure this site out and add you


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 6, 2009)

thks hash. i been soakin up tons of new info. i think i will start some reg seeds like 2 per tent with the autos. ill put them in a month into my ak grow so wen its harvest time ill flower the fem seeds. for my next gro also im thinkin of addin 400 more watts to both tents of hps light. is 1000 watts ok for a 2 bedroom apartment. we both have 2 bedroom apts( me and my lady friend).?.?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

is it a top secret grow.. proper air filter and ventilation... remember, running a 1000wat applience is like runnings a big big screeen tv, big stereo system, and computer all at once... so if your 1000watt light is running, ur fridge is running, ur tv is pluged in, ur computer is plugged in... then ur goin to have a huge bill and the usuage of electricity might be a signal to the police.. i dont want to scare of you off of the idea.. alls im asking is to consider all factors of growing and consequences.. then weigh out all the info and draw your own game plan... personally... im in a 2 bedroom apt with a 400MH... 3 small tvs goin... fridge goin.. computer goin.. and ive had no problems (besides medium high elec bill)  keep us updated




kushykushkushy said:


> thks hash. i been soakin up tons of new info. i think i will start some reg seeds like 2 per tent with the autos. ill put them in a month into my ak grow so wen its harvest time ill flower the fem seeds. for my next gro also im thinkin of addin 400 more watts to both tents of hps light. is 1000 watts ok for a 2 bedroom apartment. we both have 2 bedroom apts( me and my lady friend).?.?


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

My guess it was the grow big. If you added it before. Stay away from any chemical nutes for at least the first 4 weeks probably. A little Big Bloom I think would be better. In most programs I see more P-K in the mix than N. The P-K is good for roots and stems and can help a seedling better than N I believe. Plus the Big bloom is organic and much less chance to burn them. I know I always want to give them something too. Try going with some supplements instead, You can benefit by giving them some early and getting them off to a good start. Adding beneficial bacteria would be good too. A product like Sucanat is not only very inexpensive but adds alot of good stuff into your mix. You have read about using molasses, you get at least most of the goodness of molasses plus sugar with Sucanat. And can make you feel better since you are giving them something, but something that won't burn them. It's an all natural sugar that is not processed so it has all the good stuff in it. Unlike processed sugar that has all the good stuff taken out. I'll post a link at the end but you can do some research too. You should see some pretty good wilting before they show damage if they were to dry. I found out by accident a couple times. Ya, you have to start somewhere and getting your stuff into something would sure help. Do any hole cutting in the back and even with a fan or 2 (computer fan) a little noise is just the fridge running right? If you could get a small freezer that was big enough for your light would also be a good way to conceal bigger plants. Just like the small one know one would wonder why a little noise was coming from it. You could even add a lock, just think of a good reason it's locked. 

http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/73908-sugar.html

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/sucanat-soo-nat-t21699.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im trying to add some pictures on that soft secrets website and it keeps popin me an error message... ill figure this site out and add you


Sweet dude, let m know if it works.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> thks hash. i been soakin up tons of new info. i think i will start some reg seeds like 2 per tent with the autos. ill put them in a month into my ak grow so wen its harvest time ill flower the fem seeds. for my next gro also im thinkin of addin 400 more watts to both tents of hps light. is 1000 watts ok for a 2 bedroom apartment. we both have 2 bedroom apts( me and my lady friend).?.?


Heat will probably be your biggest issue. Do you have a good way to vent it out of the grow area? Or just to another room? I use mine to help out with heating the house which helps the heating bill. Got some pics of your grow?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

i cant figure the site out... ive signed up.. confirmed my email.. but when i log in to check out my profile and add a picture.. it says pic upload error.. and also i cant figure out where to go to add people.... i havent found .... OH SHIT THERES A CAR WRECK OUT FRONT lol i love living next to an intersection.. just a finder bender but its still fun to watch


But yah.. if you could add me and show me the ropes on that site or point me in the direction of adding you then i would be making progress... ill email you my user name.





Hash Lover said:


> Sweet dude, let m know if it works.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

They showed signs of small burn before i added the water yesterday. Prior to yesterday I have not added anything but rain water + ph down/up .. that water was only 65ppm.... after i added the grow big yesterday it went up to 600 apx ppm.

Its hard to see the burn in the pic but if u look very closely u will see it....

They seem like they have grown significantly since i watered yesterday


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think I've posted pics except in an album on my page. Like I said I didn't post much as you can see, just lots of reading. But I'll try to help. I think they might be a little tighter there than hear. They don't like talk of selling our product. I used to live at an intersection out in the country when I was in NC. Had a couple wild ones there. People would come up fast over a small hill and not see the stop sigh at the main road. And people on the main rd would be doing anywhere from 55-75 mph. Once the ambulance got into an accident taking someone to the hospital. Talk about a bad day for them huh.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol that would be a total nightmare for the person being taken to the hospital.. i would totally be thinking that the grim reaper is after me



Hash Lover said:


> I don't think I've posted pics except in an album on my page. Like I said I didn't post much as you can see, just lots of reading. But I'll try to help. I think they might be a little tighter there than hear. They don't like talk of selling our product. I used to live at an intersection out in the country when I was in NC. Had a couple wild ones there. People would come up fast over a small hill and not see the stop sigh at the main road. And people on the main rd would be doing anywhere from 55-75 mph. Once the ambulance got into an accident taking someone to the hospital. Talk about a bad day for them huh.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

I see what you mean. I never had any burn in the foxfarm before I added nutes. And that was with 4 different strains too. Just stay away from the chemicals for now and you should be good. Other than the little burn they look really good. I'll try to post some pics of my auto (nice little buds growing) and the Lemon Haze. They are doing good and have had there second pinch. You could always have a strain like my Purple afgani that doesn't like them strong. But 3-4 more weeks I'll be posting some very nice purple bud pics.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

Got the day off today to take the wife to the doctor. Need to go to the store for a script. I'll be back in a while. Did you use the same user name? Bunch of hillbilly's down there where I was. To much incest I think. That shit can happen when you never leave the county you were born in. Meet lots of good people though, just some not to bright. Nice long outdoor grow season though. I could plant in April and harvest end of November. Plants 6-8 feet tall.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

I checked the water a min ago and the ppm is only 490... I dont think theres much of anything wrong.. im OCD when it comes to my grow and i want to know everything so that i will know what to do/and not to do in the future.. Hey, what causes the stems to turn purple when they first start to grow... these lowriders have/had nice purple stems when they were 2 weeks old.. yet my DWC plants never had them until late in flowering... also is $10/gram for my lowrider bud a good price? I got 12 grams dry from the last plant and sold 2 grams for 20 last night.. but it looked like a really fat 5 gram bag...its really dence but doesnt weight much .. and took alot of small buds to equal the 2 grams i sold..


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

one of these years we will be going to the doc to get a bud script lol.. but hopefully just the local liquor store or smoke shack... my gma is in haveing heart surgery as we speak and we dont know anything for a while.. shes in bad shape right now... if she only had medical marijuana she might live longer.. well anyways i hope ur lady gets better.. peace



Hash Lover said:


> Got the day off today to take the wife to the doctor. Need to go to the store for a script. I'll be back in a while. Did you use the same user name? Bunch of hillbilly's down there where I was. To much incest I think. That shit can happen when you never leave the county you were born in. Meet lots of good people though, just some not to bright. Nice long outdoor grow season though. I could plant in April and harvest end of November. Plants 6-8 feet tall.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

The purple stems can be a deficiency (not sure which one) but more than likely it's in the strain. I've had plant purple stems but did not produce purple buds. Wait a couple weeks and try them on a lower ppm mix. Maybe 200 or so. Most all my mixes have some Cal-Mag in them and that is about 200 ppm itself. That's the basic water I start with and them add the nutes. What I'm getting at is that your ppm and mine are not the same. It all depends on what you start with. If I start with my basic water mix (now that's only because I'm using distilled) at 200 and add 400 worth of nutes more to get the 600 I'm looking for. Now you start with 65ppm and add 535 more in nutes to make the 600. We both have a 600ppm mix but you have quite a bit more nutes than me. So if we both took a clone each and gave it our separate mixes maybe yours would burn and mine would not. But we both have the same 600ppm. You see what I mean, not just the water that you start with but what you add to it also. I hope that makes as much sense to you as it does me. Sounds good when I'm high anyway. Just let me know if it doesn't. 
I would have to smoke some to really tell a price, or at least see it. $10 should be a decent price but depends on the local market I guess more than anything. I can get $20 easy for mine here. And then $400 oz, $1200 for 1/4lb I don't get it all though most times, I give my sales associate a good cut but still works out good for me not having to be out selling it or dealing out of my house. I didn't want to do that, Just try to stay in the back ground and look innocent. What me??


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, that reminds me. A couple friends that we haven't seen in quite a while came over to visit. She is a good friend of my sales person. While the women were blabbing in the kitchen I broke out a small bud to smoke with her boyfriend. After a couple puffs he pulled out a bag and put a couple small buds on the table. When they were leaving he said to keep the small bud that was left. I'm thinking to myself, whatever I have over 1/2 pound in the other room. After they left I wanted to check out the bud to compare and see what it was like. I thought it looked like mine and when asked my sales person they said it was. I guess the point is that it was pretty cool to have someone I didn't know come over and smoke my own weed with me. If I knew when he was here I could have been , "Hey dude this is some killer shit man, damn I'd like to meet the guy that grew this stuff!!!"


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 6, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> one of these years we will be going to the doc to get a bud script lol.. but hopefully just the local liquor store or smoke shack... my gma is in haveing heart surgery as we speak and we dont know anything for a while.. shes in bad shape right now... if she only had medical marijuana she might live longer.. well anyways i hope ur lady gets better.. peace


My best for your Grandmother too.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

2 out of 6 beans have ball sacks... 1 possible has ball sack... the other 3 are either waiting to show their sex or are females


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 8, 2009)

On my plants the female have seemed to show first. Well good chance the rest will be females.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

i checked them this afternoon and 3 totally are showing there sexy little pistols.. 2 are totally males.. and one is probably a male but not deffinite .... i did switch to hps and am disasembling my whole grow room during the day time work hours... which sucks

for my next grow... should i either a) get a mother plant and clone her or b) get multiple types of seeds and grow a variety of fast growing plants (possible get seeds this way)


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 8, 2009)

I would do a mother plant. Unless you buy fem seeds. No need to waste space with possible males IMO. If you had more room it might be different. The little fridge would be great for seedlings and clones with a couple CFL's. Why switch to HPS so soon?


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 8, 2009)

BTW cool new avy.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

some people on here said to switch since i have 3 showing pistols...i had a pic of my girl up here naked holding a plant but some tittie hating punks reported it as abuse so the mods took it down


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

hey green and hash. ive decided in a couple weeks jus to add 250 more hps watts. thanks for the input guys, much needed. i like to get help from peeps who are doing it or have done it before and i appreciate the help bro's. ur right green. shit i got a 46 inch and a 55 inch sony flats so i will be unpluggin everything wen not in use except fridge, lol. and yea i have a journal goin, stop by an check me out, any input or help is welcomed


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> some people on here said to switch since i have 3 showing pistols...i had a pic of my girl up here naked holding a plant but some tittie hating punks reported it as abuse so the mods took it down


When I put the MH bulb in until I saw the first real flowers they didn't have the stretch they had with the HPS. The nodes on the upper branches stayed much closer together. But this is the first time I've tried it. I'll see in the end if it seems to help with the harvest. That is the most important thing of course. I've been thinking of trying a different method but still in soil. I don't want to do anything that causes a lot more work though. I'll decide I guess when I chop these and see what I get per plant and how many grams per watt. I was your avy with the chick pic. Probably some girl/woman that complained.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hey green and hash. ive decided in a couple weeks jus to add 250 more hps watts. thanks for the input guys, much needed. i like to get help from peeps who are doing it or have done it before and i appreciate the help bro's. ur right green. shit i got a 46 inch and a 55 inch sony flats so i will be unpluggin everything wen not in use except fridge, lol. and yea i have a journal goin, stop by an check me out, any input or help is welcomed


 Always glad to help man. I benefit from not having a washer or dryer in the house. The wife complains a little since I can put one in. And I have a washer sitting here. But she's the one that goes to the laundry mat not me. Maybe that's why it doesn't bother me huh? There are no hookups but I can do it myself.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

they are lookin so good right now... how much yield do u think there will be on each plant if i let it go thru all stages unlike the rest haha


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

can i reuse the dirt? i want to plant these two freebies to start a mother plant and im broke and without any extra money ... since these 2 male lowriders are so tiny i am wondering if i can pull them out and salvage the dirt...


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

Well if they happen to go full term this time for most strains you should be able to get an ounce per plant at least. Lots of factors in there though that can change that. But should be no problem with 400w. My first 2 had over 2 ounces each. And they started to flower when I still had them under CFL's. If you can get something reflective (preferable mylar) on the sides that would help. It could get the lower branches more light and do better.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

i got some reflective attic insulation that might work .. i can prob cut a piece and put all the plants ontop of it?


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

If things have gone well you should be able to reuse it. They say not to so you make sure that you don't transfer any bad stuff to the new plants. But IMO if you had no problems with them and money is tight I think it would be your best option. Your not going to get anything better for free or even if you bought some cheap stuff, that could actually be worse. Just remember to adjust your nutes accordingly. You'll have used up stuff that was in there at first and what might be left over from what you put in. But if you have flushed in flower it shouldn't be too much I think.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think that would be that good by itself. It would not reflect back to the sides like you would want. like the light itself you want to keep the reflected light as close as possible. Put them right up next to the plant's. Just get some cardboard and make some panels with it on it. And do something to make them stand up. If you leave space at the corners it would with heat and ventilation around them.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

cool.. ive only added nuted water the one time .. ive probably under watered over all.. it still feels a little moiste deep down in but dry as fuck for the first inch or 2 .... i think i probably will water tonight... which nutes should i start to use? I went out and got 4 gallons of fresh rain water from my gutters last night.. so i have a fresh start


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

I got my latest addition to the grow today, a high temp shutoff. That way if something happens to the fan I won't fry the plants. I need better climate control. Any suggestions??


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you have the weather that I have then just open the windows to cool the place off... you could run some dryer vent from under your house to draw in cool air when the place gets hot... what type of climate control are you looking for.. something to cool the place off?

I can point you in the direction of a 10,000 watt grow and they might be able to hook you up with pointers.. its totally professional and in the process of gettin setup

EDIT: hows that light rail working for you


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

The foxfarm program starts with just the Big Bloom, the only organic one. Take a look at the program. How big are they now? How old? Pics would be nice of course. I would start slow with the Grow Big and tiger bloom. 1/4 to 1/2 of what they say. And check your ppm for future reference.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

ill go take sum pic... brb


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

its felt good not to water or add nutes much but im thinking that ive under nuted and under watered them... they seemed to grow 2x over night during the last water and then slowed up on there growth ever since



they are between 3-5 inches tall ... deff short as hell

EDIT: im goin to go mix up some light 1000ppm nute water and add it to them... before i do, do i need to add the reg strength of nutes to the water or should i take into considering whats in the soil

EDIT: they are 3 weeks old ruffly


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

The problem with my weather here is it is so up and down. Could be 30 at night and 70 during the day. Fall and spring in the north east. It stays cool enough now during the day and I run my big lights from 3:30pm until 3:30 am. I still have the AC in the window but it doesn't come om much now. And I have the window opened up some. I can't go through the floor, it's wood flooring and would be to hard to patch possibly to hide it. The walls and ceiling are easy to patch and just paint. If it was carpet and plywood I'd already have a hole in it. That was a good idea though. I'm not really sure what I need, but maybe just another fan on a thermostat. I'd like to see that grow, post me a link for sure.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/230302-10-000-watt-grow.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 9, 2009)

Defiantly take in to consideration what is in the soil. I would give them the Big Bloom only, no chemical stuff. And go by the program only. The Sucanat would be good for them now though and you could get some for about $5. Or molasses too, I think that's less than $2. Beside the carbs they have beneficial bacterias, vitamins, lots of good stuff. I think the carbs are mostly in the Sucanat. But since you are only using the base nutes those would be good cheap extras.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

im outta here.. gotta eat n get sum beer for tonight but ill be on and off like usual.. peace hash


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

besides the base nutes I also have Awesome Bloosom.. i havent used it for this grow and might not.. ill beputting some nutes in the soil tonight


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 10, 2009)

Plants are looking good man. So what did you give them for nutes. Also the people that said to switch them to hps, did they say why?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 10, 2009)

i asked a few different threads if i should switch to HPS since i just found out the sex on the plants and they said yes without an explanation of why.... i ended up watering the plants almost 2 galons of water for the 6 one-half gallon grow bags.. those puppies were extremely thirst and i think ive severely underwaterd them... I took 100ppm of the muddy type of fox farm... and added 900 ppm of grow big to have a grand totaly of 1000 ppm of nutrient rich rain water .. checkd the ph and it looked good so i left it as it was... i tottally soaked the plants so that they are still dripping wet this morning... well im severly hung over so im crashing.. peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey green, what's up?? Still hung over?? So how's it going? Buds are getting fat and frosty over here. My auto is looking good, hairs starting to turn brown. Go back and ask them why you should switch to hps so soon. If they cant give you a reason then they don't know what they are talking about. Anyway let me know how things are going. What about the inspections? Is it over?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Everything is peachy over here. The inspectors came thru and gave the thumbs up for my apt. Plants are good... I do have a concern about one plant turning yellow and the other two are not affected. I have gave them identical waterings and nutes... but one plants leaves are turning yellow all the way up and down it... ill take pictures later today.

I just went in and drug them out... i noticed that most the leaves are sagging and some are yellow.... im going to post this on the plant problem thread and see if i can get some answers b4 i water today


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 19, 2009)

Pic 2 looks under watered and hot. Pic 3 looks like N deficient. Pic 4 the same as 3. Not sure about pic 5, looks like mostly on the bottom but not all. Maybe a little burnt? Let's see what you get for answers. I'm glad you got through the inspections ok. I'll get some bud shots soon, no purple yet but hairs are starting to die off on all 3 strains. The little auto looks so cute.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is what they said.. ill retype it here but shorten the length... they said its under watered and i have N deffiency. I have been trying to keep from over wattering so much that im under watering them. So i flushed with pure rain water and redone my nute water. I added more flowering nutes in this batch and less veg nutes. Hopefully this will cure it all up. I think the leaves showed their yellow because i underwatered so much that the buds started to soak up the N out of the leaves (just a guess).... cant wait to see those bud pics

here is the thread
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/258558-yellowing-leaves-droopiness.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 20, 2009)

I started to read the thread last night. They do look like N deficient but with the nutes you have been giving them I wouldn't think they would be. But they do need to have water to bring the nutes up the plant and remember that the Big Bloom is organic and takes longer to work. If you have a deficiency the quickest way to get them nutes is with chemical nutes. The quickest way is to spray the foliage. you could do that with some Tiger Bloom. It say's on the bottle how much. As far as watering, that one does look really bad and you will probably loose a few leaves I think but no biggie. I find the best way to check them is to feel how heavy they are right after you water. Then check until they feel light. And the finger test too. If the bags have holes is the sides they will dry out faster than holes only on the bottom like a pot does. The one guy said to not reuse the run off and he has a point. But this early I don't think you would have a problem. And I would think you should be safe as long as you check the ppm and ph before you reuse it. I do that sometimes too. Good idea doing it in the bowl. With the 1 gallon pots I use about 32 ounces to water each. And I measure it so I know all plants get the same. But not all plants (even my clones) use the same amount of water. Depends on conditions. I'll try to get some pics tonight. After I posted last night and took a look before bed time I think I saw some purple showing. Hard to tell with the light and hard to get good pics also because of the light.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 20, 2009)

Also, I do mix in some Cal-Mag in the distilled with all waterings. And with your rain water being so low in ppm that could help too. And it does have some N in it, it is 2-0-0 and has a lot of micro nutes. It can be tough to figure out sometimes, along with ph being off (that cha-ching really drops your ph a lot, or any chemical stuff). Sometimes I start at 4.0 ph after putting in nutes and before I adjust it. You might see a problem and think it is one thing but something else is locking it out. And no matter how much more you add it won't do any good since the plant can't get it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 22, 2009)

I took some pics tonight. A couple more weeks and they will be done. You should be able to see some of the purple coming on. The tips of the small bud leaves are starting to turn. I'll get more pics as they get more color. I'll get pics of the Orange Skunk and the auto at least before they get harvested. Their getting quite frosty as you can see. I told my stepdaughter she can have her pic of buds (one from each strain) for helping trim them. She seemed happy about it.


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 22, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> I took some pics tonight. A couple more weeks and they will be done. You should be able to see some of the purple coming on. The tips of the small bud leaves are starting to turn. I'll get more pics as they get more color. I'll get pics of the Orange Skunk and the auto at least before they get harvested.


WOW...These are looking beautiful!


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks man. And welcome to RIU.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 22, 2009)

UPDATE: Here are some picutres of my 3 lowriders... there are a few brown hairs on them but not to many... i checked the trich today and there are a few big trich which are cloudy but 100 smaller ones that are clear... any ideas on how long i have till harvest? also my lights are on a 18/6 light schedule... should i leave it on this light schedule or switch to something else.. im looking for a big yield so anything can help.. im broke or i would get some molasses


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 22, 2009)

it looks like you are going to be able to smoke your bud before i can mine. Im a few weeks behind. I have a few brown hairs but 98% of them are still as white as they were when they started growing. Wanna swap some bud? lol bet your step daughter is goin to pick a q/p of the best bud you got 



Hash Lover said:


> I took some pics tonight. A couple more weeks and they will be done. You should be able to see some of the purple coming on. The tips of the small bud leaves are starting to turn. I'll get more pics as they get more color. I'll get pics of the Orange Skunk and the auto at least before they get harvested. Their getting quite frosty as you can see. I told my stepdaughter she can have her pic of buds (one from each strain) for helping trim them. She seemed happy about it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 22, 2009)

I didnt realize it but my plants are 1 month old today  i thought they were 2 months old already


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 23, 2009)

Lookin Nice. Can u uplaod more pics?


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> It takes a lot of veg time and pruning to get them like that. My guess would be 6 months or so. My first 2 soil plants were like that but not as big. You have to start pruning early though. Pinch the top when you have your first 4 branches off the main stem and then pinch all new tops above there first 2 branches. And just keep doing that until you are about ready to flower. I topped one of these after a week or so into flower and it didn't seem to hurt it a bit. I'd be glad to help you when you start some new ones. On the ones you have now get me a good side pic and maybe I can help you to top it. Basically pick a height and cut it off just above where 2 branches are coming off the main branch. If that makes any sense. If not let me know. My Roadrunner auto popped out of the soil over night. I;m not surprised that it was the first. These are the first two plants I did. I did a lot of pruning because I didn't have a flower area ready on time. But they came out good. 5+ onces off the 2 plants. My best per plant yield so far.



Those look unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 24, 2009)

looking good green.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 24, 2009)

Inkslinger118 said:


> Those look unbelievably gorgeous.


Thanks, Ya, there was a lot of bud on those.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 24, 2009)

green dude, of course I'll swap some bud!! We can sit down and try about 6 different strains. Just put all the bud on a big platter and sample away!!!! Only a month already huh? Ya, it does seem like longer. Mine have been in flower for 45 day's as of today. Yours are looking much better, getting pretty big huh? You will probably have to support them so they don't fall over. If I were you I would plug those upper holes in the bags. It should keep them moist a little longer. Pots don't have holes up that high, Just a though. Looks like one plant has quite a bit of curling, was that the one that looked real dry? I though with the autos you could do 20/4 for the light cycle? Mine is on 20/4 and is under CFL's with my vegging plants, well some of them. I gave her the best spot right in the middle so there are bulbs on both sides. I think she is about 6 weeks maybe a little more. The buds look better than I thought they would be. I'm getting a little spread out at the moment. Putting them anywhere I can put some lights. I have 2 under the table my computer is on. Mine should be ready in about 2 week to chop. The purple Indica seemed to finish nice at about 8 weeks last time, and was the first time I really paid attention to the time. And by the looks of them they will make it. Ya, I'm surprised she doesn't have the buds she wants marked yet. Probably doesn't want to seem to greedy. Here's some pics of the auto. I pinched it by mistake but oh well. I have an idea for next Christmas, to late now. Grow a small plant and don't pinch it so it grows kinda like a Christmas tree. When time to harvest I'll just cut it at the bottom and leave the plant whole. Trim all the buds on the plant and let it dry. Then put in in a stand and put some decorations on it. Then have a party and make it a center piece so people can just go up and pick off a bud to smoke. What do you think? The stepdaughter liked the idea.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 26, 2009)

UPDATE: a wise man once told me to put reflective material around my plants and so i shall... i also threw my 150hps in the grow room. It is sitting on the ground, vertically. I hope its okay to hang these lights vertical on the floor.

I was running low on bud so i trimmed the lower branches off of plant # 3 which was the smallest to begin with. Afterward, i realized that this trimming technique is very similar to the Lollipop technique.

Im planning out my next grow. Im looking thru the grow tents to find a nice short but wide tent. Then Im going to order me a few dozen feminized low life seeds and grow 10-20 in a tent.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 26, 2009)

These lowriders are starting to grow some very thick and sticky colas... all my previous plants I have harvested early so I never got a main cola. It feels awesome to see these plants grow so much bud in just 2 weeks of flowering... and i have 2-3 weeks left of flowering b4 i chop. I bet I can get 2 oz dry and cured or really close to that from all 3 plants. I just measured my colas and #1 has a 9in cola that might get fatter but not taller, #2 cola is only 6 in tall but thick, and #3 has a cola 7in tall and is gettin thick.. over all i like the #1 plant the most because its groing straight up and not gettin wide... the #2 plant is shorter and really wide .. i think ill get the most bud from this plant.. and the #3 plant is the one i lollipoped.. ill only get a cola from this plant but it should thicken up now that i got reflective material and a 150HPS inches away from its side.

Move on over and lets go sample sum bud lol ive been considering takeing a quick vacation to california so that i can try and obtain a MMJ card and buy bud legally in a clinic. hell i would rather live there and sell them my bud as well but the price of living is to costly and i dont have the money to relocate at this time. I heard Massachetues is preparing to legalize weed for all adults 21 and over... i read the proposed bill and it makes it 100% legal to grow, sell, buy, consume, weed as long as your 21 years of age. Its also setup so that huge manufactures can grow warehouse sized grows without fear of state policeing (feds might bust them but the state wont)

If this happens then im totally moving out there and ill stop by your place on the way thru and smoke with you. I might even start my own business out there sellin bud legally to adults only. Ill have my own corner store that has anything weed related you ever imagine in there. And even a smoking lounge on the second floor for those who jsut want to hang out and check there email on their laptops.


lol i have already thought about hanging some xmas lights and decorations on one of my plants ... im goin to grow another auto on my next grow and then ill take it and put it on my computer desk and hang some bulbs and stuff on it. maybe put some bud underneath of it wrapped in xmas packageing for my roomies



Hash Lover said:


> green dude, of course I'll swap some bud!! We can sit down and try about 6 different strains. Just put all the bud on a big platter and sample away!!!! Only a month already huh? Ya, it does seem like longer. Mine have been in flower for 45 day's as of today. Yours are looking much better, getting pretty big huh? You will probably have to support them so they don't fall over. If I were you I would plug those upper holes in the bags. It should keep them moist a little longer. Pots don't have holes up that high, Just a though. Looks like one plant has quite a bit of curling, was that the one that looked real dry? I though with the autos you could do 20/4 for the light cycle? Mine is on 20/4 and is under CFL's with my vegging plants, well some of them. I gave her the best spot right in the middle so there are bulbs on both sides. I think she is about 6 weeks maybe a little more. The buds look better than I thought they would be. I'm getting a little spread out at the moment. Putting them anywhere I can put some lights. I have 2 under the table my computer is on. Mine should be ready in about 2 week to chop. The purple Indica seemed to finish nice at about 8 weeks last time, and was the first time I really paid attention to the time. And by the looks of them they will make it. Ya, I'm surprised she doesn't have the buds she wants marked yet. Probably doesn't want to seem to greedy. Here's some pics of the auto. I pinched it by mistake but oh well. I have an idea for next Christmas, to late now. Grow a small plant and don't pinch it so it grows kinda like a Christmas tree. When time to harvest I'll just cut it at the bottom and leave the plant whole. Trim all the buds on the plant and let it dry. Then put in in a stand and put some decorations on it. Then have a party and make it a center piece so people can just go up and pick off a bud to smoke. What do you think? The stepdaughter liked the idea.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 28, 2009)

PICTURE UPDATE: Im on week 6-7 since seed, when should i expect to start flushing?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)

lookin nice ge! when did they start flowering?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 28, 2009)

They started around 3 weeks ago.... and im hoping to harvest soon ... well at least harvest the lollipopped one.. but they are showing absolutely no sign of coming close to harvest.... the trich are 99% crystal clear and the hairs are 95% white still.. so hopefully things will change soon so i can harvest... im ready!!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 28, 2009)

I like your reflective material around them. Ya, he must be a pretty smart guy. I was going to ask the last time you posted pics and I didn't see them (yes I did notice). In the pics it does look a lot brighter in there. Your 150 should be fine, most bulbs can be hung either way. But some are only vertically. I trimmed a lot of little branches around the bottom too this time. But not as much as you did. I read about doing it and the bud that those produced on the last few grows was not really even worth trimming. But it is supposed to help the upper buds do better also so I figured I would try this time. The tent sounds good, what size are you looking at? I would think you can get at least 2 oz off the three. I'm kinda surprised the auto I have looks as good as it does. It has some nice size buds on it and seem fairly dense for CFL's. 
I didn't realize Mass was that close to getting something going. I also went on NORMAL and checked the laws between CT and Mass and what a difference. Especially for selling and growing. For the minor offense most times they don't do much. Last time I got caught with about a joint about 8-9 years ago the DA just dropped it on my first day in court. Shit, I could live in Mass and still drive to work where I am now. I can be in Mass in about 15 min from where I live. I also know someone that would be very interested in doing something with it. From what I hear he has plenty of money to get something good size started so I might be looking for some associates, hmmm. I wish they would just do it here so I can plant the land around my house. I'll have the platter ready when you get here. There's some really beautiful country is Mass to live and prices are not to bad. Better than here in CT for sure. You can have ocean, mountains and everything in between. 
Flushing about a week before is what most people seem to say. I guess it would depend on what you were using for soil and nutes and such. In soil you can not flush them completely, There's always something in there as long as there is dirt in it. With mine I just stop feeding for about the last 2 weeks and maybe a light flush. I wouldn't hesitate to just use tap water for the flush also and not bother to ph it. Better that the ph is off I think. That way it would help lock out any nutes you might have left. I never read that anywhere, just one of my bright ideas. Sounds good anyway huh?


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 28, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> They started around 3 weeks ago.... and im hoping to harvest soon ... well at least harvest the lollipopped one.. but they are showing absolutely no sign of coming close to harvest.... the trich are 99% crystal clear and the hairs are 95% white still.. so hopefully things will change soon so i can harvest... im ready!!!


I think they are supposed to be 10 weeks or so from seed to harvest? You probably have about 3 more weeks maybe? I've found it is much easier to deal with the time when you have a bunch of other plants you need to have ready when your flowering ones are done. And maybe having a bunch of weed from your last grows helps some too I think.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 28, 2009)

I see you have your Halloween avy up huh? I might change mine if I can get a really good bud shot when these are done.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a couple pics. They didn't come out as good as I hoped. Bad lighting, I need to get some batteries for my LED flashlight. That seems to work better. Anyway they are getting more purple to them as you can see, I hope. That bud looks so much better in person.


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 29, 2009)

daaaamn... nice bud hash... what strain is that?


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Oct 29, 2009)

Heya Green I just put up a new thread/journal in the works. Its with my autos. Check it out when you can. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/263250-dwc-easy-ryder-cali-hash.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 29, 2009)

UPDATE: I harvest 1 plant early  I couldnt help the temptation.. so i chopped plant #3 and left #1&2 so i could harvest them in 2 or 3 weeks... it weights 32grams as is and im hoping to pull off at least 8gm when its totally dried and cured. I kept the smaller leaves with the trich... got them in a coffee jar ATM... im hoping to make sum hash with them unless its not worth the time with the little amount of leaves i have


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 29, 2009)

paulgut420 said:


> daaaamn... nice bud hash... what strain is that?


Thanks man, I'm not sure what it is. It was one of the free ones I got with an order and they didn't let me know what it was. I call it purple indica because it can get very purple at the end of flowering. I've been growing it for a little over a year now by cloning.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 29, 2009)

I sure don't blame you green. I'd do the same thing if I had a plant that close and had no weed. I don't think it will be 8 grams dry though. You still have a good size stalk on it and that will hurt your actual smokable weight. But shouldn't be to far off. Mine get down to about 20% of there wet weight when they are done. If you cut off as much stalk as you can it will dry faster too. Of course there is always the oven. And you know that bud is not going to last long enough to cure. The others are looking good though so just hold on, they'll get there soon. And before you know it you'll have plenty of weed. I'll have to take some pics of my mega getto hydro setup. Had some left over clones and didn't want to kill them yet so I dumped some water in and put a couple stones under the tray's. Then I put some leftover nutes in and they have been starting to grow pretty good the last couple day's. Kinda like an ebb and flow without the flow.


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 29, 2009)

nice...  purple indica looks awesome. hey greenearth is that the easyryder? let us know the taste and buzz


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 30, 2009)

UPDATE: im down to 12.5 grams of bud... i cut the small nugs off the stem so that i could dry it in a paper bag faster... im ready to chop down the other two plants... i dont think i can wait 3 more weeks so I might start flushing this weekend and harvest in a few days or a week.... what do u guys think??


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 30, 2009)

I think you should try to wait as long as you can. Maybe chop them a little at a time. Maybe start with the top buds that should be a little more ready than the lower ones and leave the lower ones on longer. Or maybe chop 1 more of the plants and leave the last one for a while. Can you get any close up pics? You got Any more seeds to start yet? You could also try to get 1 or both of the plants going again. Take off the top 2/3 of the plant and most all the buds. Give it some veg nutes and put it under 24 hrs light. It can go back to veg and have another harvest. I have not tried it myself but a friend of mine did and it did work for him. I've also read about it on a couple forums. If you don't have more seed yet that would be worth a try.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have 1 of each of the following: a DinaFem blue hash & DinaFem blue widow seed that are both feminzed freebies from my last lowrider seed order. I already got my next bath picked out. Im getting either......T H Seeds Chocolate Chunk, Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough Feminized, or another blueberry. but im leaning towards the Chocolate Chunk and maybe getting the strawberry cough at the same time but just putting them away till next grow. Ill be placing my order on this upcoming Monday (hopefully) ... i might germinate the 2 freebie seeds this weekend and get me some more foxfarm soil and grow bags... then chop my plants and hang the buds.... switch my bulbs out and start vegging the freebie seeds until my new seeds come in.. then germinate the new chocolate seeds and throw them under the light with the freebies

Whats the advantage/disadvantage of harvesting my bud now vs. 2 weeks from now... ill take some pic in a minute and post... so far the trich are 10%amber - 50% cloudy - 40%clear.... the hairs are 80% white and 20% burnt/brown/redish

The pictures make my plant look like a white widow plant but they are actually yard grass green... but i like how the flash really shows how much bud is on there but the buds green too... it just helps show how much bud is really there


* LINKS TO BUD SEEDS SITE BELOW*

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-chocolate-chunk/prod_489.html

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-seeds/dutch-passion-strawberry-cough-feminized/prod_285.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 30, 2009)

It could be more potent in 2 more weeks. I don't go by the trics much really. I go by the hairs and just how they look in general. But they are at least all cloudy by the time I pic. It's just that my first 2 plants I had here seemed to go for ever and not get amber trics. Probably 12 weeks or so by the time I cut them down. One did look more like a sativa but the other was definitely heavy on Indica. I don't know what they were but they were 2 of the other free ones I got. So I just said fuck it I'm not going to go by them alone.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 30, 2009)

Both those strains look really good, I have smoked some Strawberry cough, only once though. I want to see how the Lemon Skunk X Haze is before I think about what I might want to order next.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 30, 2009)

If i order the chocolate chunk & strawberry cough then i get the following for free:
UFO# 2 Dinafem Powerkush Feminized
UFO# 4 Dinafem Blue Widow
UFO# 3 Dinafem Roadrunner Feminized
UFO # 1 DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk Feminized

I already have a blue widow but i could allways used a second.... hows that strawberry cough taste/ and stone feel?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 30, 2009)

Im heading out to get some fast food but ill be back in a half hour to check this thread.. peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's my getto hydro. Pretty sweet huh? Notice the custom hinged reflector, not air cooled though. Don't really need it with the 1 CFL. I was thinking about doing 1 hydro on this run to try out the organic stuff I got from AN. AN now has a product called PH perfect and is supposed to control your PH by itself. I haven't looked into it to much yet though. Anyway these little ones started taking off pretty good since I gave them some nutes a couple day's ago. Maybe I should just put that CFL on 12/12 and see what happens?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats ghetto as F**K dude lol but if it does the trick then its all good. your addicted to growing more bud then anybody i know buddy. If theres a tub its got a stone and a plant in it. I wouldnt be supprised if u got plants growing in your sink... actually ive seen one done that way someplace around here. I got a strain called Blue Hash that you could probably use more then I could. I dont know much about making hash but I did keep some clippings so i can try. I checked into making it using the ice water method and a small bucket. I think i can pull it off even if it isnt good hash. Im goin to sacrafice the extra potent bud and go ahead and harvest the top buds at least... and maybe leave the smaller buds to grow a bit longer until i can get the other seeds ordered and planted. For whatever reason i just cant keep from harvesting. Im too damn eager just to let them sit in there any longer and they do apear to be more done then the rest that ive done... so chears bud and i tottally appreciate you helping me become a better grower then what i was a year back


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 30, 2009)

Im doing the double harvest idea. Its a brilliant idea and it can totally help my yield out. The top half was nearly ready but the bottom has a few weeks left (or days haha) ... i got a 28gram for the little one and 38gram for the big one


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 30, 2009)

plants look good bro... what kind of light is that? and is that reflector from your car or sumthin? thanks. peace


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 31, 2009)

haha yah i totally see why you think that reflector is from my car. Its some reflective attic insulation i bought from home depot. I know for a fact that its working too cause I can see shadows in my pot plant but when i put it next to it then it lights up the entire underside of my plant.

The light is a 400 digital HPS/MH ballast with a cooltube and 430watt HPS bulb that has a 80%HPS/20%MH light in it. So its good for flowering but will keep the plant smaller then a 100%HPS light bulb.

EDIT: i have 2 lights.. the 400 light that i talked about above and an addition 150HPS laying on the floor.. the 400 is hanging above

Plus rep for checkin out my jouranl



paulgut420 said:


> plants look good bro... what kind of light is that? and is that reflector from your car or sumthin? thanks. peace


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice... when is the next grow gonna be? 

im gonna start my own journal in a couple of weeks. Just waiting for auto ak seeds to come through. so check that out

in the meantime, stay free and smoke the herb.

god bless.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 31, 2009)

attitude seed bank


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 31, 2009)

im gettin some more thru attitude soon... some chocolate seeds, strawberry seeds, and maybe a dozen others


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 31, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> If i order the chocolate chunk & strawberry cough then i get the following for free:
> UFO# 2 Dinafem Powerkush Feminized
> UFO# 4 Dinafem Blue Widow
> UFO# 3 Dinafem Roadrunner Feminized
> ...


The Strawberry cough was pretty good. Kinda harsh though if I remember right.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 31, 2009)

I like to think of it as "dedicated". No, no plants in the sink although I have put them in the tub temporarily at times. I thought about putting a mother plant box in the bedroom but don't want to push it to far with the wife. But if I told her it would keep it a little warmer in there in the winter she would probably go for it. I'll just turn down the thermostat after she goes to bed a couple day's in a row when I'm ready to do it. That way she will be happy I'm doing it. I know how to play the game very well. I figure it was enough to take her cooking stuff out of the closet and whatever cloths were in there when I started to use it to grow in. I'll see if I can find a picture that far back. I did it slow though, a little at a time until it was all out. 

You need to save up more clippings before you try to make hash with the ice water method. You need a good amount, at least an ounce. I like to use 2 oz but I have not done it with trim. I did it with some weed I grew outside and used the buds instead. You should try to make some green dragon, have you heard of it? It is something you make and drink it to get high. You could do that with an 1/8 or less. But just like hash it is only as good as the weed you make it with. I have made it but did not drink it. I cooked of all the alcohol to where I could smoke it. It's pretty good. Here's a thread on it.
http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/82380-definitive-green-dragon-revised-updated-combined.html

Hey no problem with the help man. It helps me too. Once you get going and have steady harvests and have weed to smoke you won't be so impatient and will have no problem waiting longer. I have read about taking the tops and leaving the bottoms to ripen more. They say you can get a larger harvest that way. Last time I wanted to keep track of what I got off each plant so I did the whole plant at once. But this time I plan to start with the tops and when I'm done with them I will start on the lower part. I just don't want to leave them in there longer I need the space. My vegging plant are ready to get going. It will be a busy couple weeks to do the transition. Between getting them all trimmed and repot the vegging ones I need to.

Here's some early closet pics and the first plants I had in there. This was after I put the 400 in there. Those 2 flowering are the ones that gave me over 5 oz from the 2 plants. Not to bad for my first indoor grow. Plus I made $1200 from them. And that was wholesale price. It bought me my first 600w set up and then some.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 31, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Im doing the double harvest idea. Its a brilliant idea and it can totally help my yield out. The top half was nearly ready but the bottom has a few weeks left (or days haha) ... i got a 28gram for the little one and 38gram for the big one


Looks like you got some nice size buds off them.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 31, 2009)

ive never heard of green monster.. just hash oil, honey oil, hash, canna butter


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 31, 2009)

Here some new pics of my Roadrunner auto. I still can't believe how good it looks, some nice big bud and the seem fairly dense. A couple more week I think before they are done. I wasn't expecting much with the CFL's. I'm thinking about doing a run with just autos, not this next one but maybe after that. I could do 32 or 45 plants and get at least an ounce apiece. That would be a nice harvest for a 10 week grow cycle. I might harvest as much as 3 pounds from a run.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 31, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> ive never heard of green monster.. just hash oil, honey oil, hash, canna butter


It' green dragon (just in case you go looking for it). It sounds pretty good.


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 31, 2009)

hash, are those two plants? or is just one roadrunner with two colas? 

looks great.. How many cfls are you using?

peace.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 31, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> My seeds came in today and im excited as all hell. I just threw 3 lowrider seeds into germination using the old plate, paper towel, and bowl method. The seeds are assorted and im not sure which ones are which. There are lowrider originals, lowrider 2, diesel ryder, and purple rider. All the lowriders were inside of one small vial mixed up. I also got 2 free feminized seeds (dinafem blue hash & dinafem blue widow.) Hopefully some expert in lowriders can determine which strain is which.
> 
> Im going to grow them in a 3 gallon DWC bucket with foxfarm nutes. Ill update with pictures when they sprout


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 31, 2009)

ive heard this before... heres a link:

http://www.greendragonsoda.com/


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

paulgut420 said:


> hash, are those two plants? or is just one roadrunner with two colas?
> 
> looks great.. How many cfls are you using?
> 
> peace.


That is 1 plant. I pinched the top when it was small. I did read that it might be best not to do it but I did it by mistake. It was with my Lemon Skunk x Haze seedlings and I didn't look before I pinched, I have 6-42w cfl's in the fixture. Here is a pic of the set up. I have mylar on 3 sides and since that pic I put mylar on the reflector also. Even with the soft whites it works pretty good for vegging. The box is about 2'x2'.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

paulgut420 said:


> ive heard this before... heres a link:
> 
> http://www.greendragonsoda.com/


I've seen that one too. I'm going to make some after I get done harvesting and get the next batch into flower. Then I should have some time to do it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

I got some batteries for my flashlight and got some pics with the big light off.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 1, 2009)

I gave my girl the attitude seed banks website to browse thru possible seeds she would want and the first one she picked out was the lemon skunk so i might be growing that in jan.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/lowlife-seeds/lowlife-automatic-lemon-skunk/prod_687.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

That one looks good. I really don't like the idea of the spider mites but with the cold weather coming I would think it would be ok. Are you going to get regular or fem seeds?


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ill reread everything but i dont remember seeing anything on spider mites. I simply looked at the pictures and thought it looked good. I would rather get nonfeminzed seeds so that i can mate the plants and get my own seeds but i have such a small area and little expertise in growing that i would rather just get the feminized for now. so fems it is


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

This is what it reads in the description "The difficulty rating of 6/10 is because the Auto Lemon Skunk does not like having its roots restricted or to become dry, it&#8217;s slightly sensitive to over feeding and spider mites will choose this strain over almost any other. The best way around these issues would be to start seeds in 5litre pots or bigger, never allow the growing medium to get too dry, feed lightly and ensure high humidity during it&#8217;s early stages. Even so, a spider mite targeting insecticide may be required at some stage. A rewarding strain if you are prepared to look after it." 

You only looked at the picture?? DUDE!! You should always read what it has to say. You might find something about it you might not like.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 1, 2009)

lol i read the picture and it looked good.. i did go and read that after the fact. I dont think i have spider mites in my house so i dont half to worry about that. 

Man, my bud that i harvested keeps shrinking and shrinking. my nugs are thick sticky and dense but the over all yield keeps shirnking. Im figureing that ill half to grow 6-8 autos just to yield 2 oz dried and cured... is this typical for all plants or just these autos.. they looked like i would yield 3 oz dried and cured but it seems like its the opposite


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, they do say a picture can say a thousand words right? I just t started to look at them myself but you should be able to get an ounce each off of a fully mature plant. That is part of it though they have to go full term. I went back to see when I got them to figure how old it was. It should have popped at about 9/5 so it should be about 7 weeks now and it is supposed to be a 60 day plant. In the last week and a half or so the buds have gotten quite a bit fatter. And like I've said it is just under some CFL's. I wouldn't be surprised if I get at least 3/4 oz off it. 

The spider mites don't live in the house except for where there are plants, houseplants or whatever you might be growing. They are attracted inside by the plants. But when it is freezing ass out I don't think they would be around. I think like august they are supposed to be the worst. I had some inside when I first started inside but they were on a house plant I had in the room. I killed them off with some pretty strong stuff and have not seen them again in over a year.


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the info and pics.

peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

paulgut420 said:


> thanks for the info and pics.
> 
> peace


Your welcome man, anytime.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you for this thread, as I'm about to try some lowryder seeds very soon(already ordered) I got the dwarf mix, is that what I see throughout this thread, I admit, I'm a lazy stoner and didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 4, 2009)

There's been some different kinds here really. So what do you have set up for them?


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 7, 2009)

Harvest time for some of the purple ones. I cut down 6 of the 12 plants for a total of 37 oz wet. Which should give me about 7.4 oz dried. I still have 6 more plus the 3 Orange Skunk. I think I'll end up with around 19-21 oz when they are all done. Not bad but I hope to do better next time. Anyway I got quite a few pics so here are a few of them.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw "In pot we trust" on showtime a few days ago. Really good show about the issues of medical marijuana. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2200160322729097762#


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Harvest update. Cleaned up 4 more plants today. Total wet weight so far is 63.05 oz. Or 1765.05 grams!! 5 more plants to go but they are not quite ready yet. That will give me a few days for these to dry enough to move them to something else so I will have room for the rest when I cut them. And also give me a couple days to get started re-potting some for transition to flower. The bigger ones will go into 2 gal pots this time. The Lemon Skunk X Super Silver Haze are more than ready to go. I've topped them quite a bit so they should be nice bud filled bushes. I have a couple more each of the Purple ones and Orange Skunk that are just as big as the Haze and should make a nice team. Plus a bunch more small purple and orange clones I have to pick through and flower the best ones. Giggity!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

man that bud looks like some good sticky icky icky bud ... i took 8 grams of bud and 1 lb of butter and made some cannabutter and then my girlfriend took that left over buttery bud and threw it in some brownie mix. the brownies taste really good but aren't getting me very stoned. that must mean my butter absorbed alot of the THC.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 9, 2009)

It is some nice sticky but. The butter sounds good, what are you going to make with it? Ya, there shouldn't have been much left in it after making the butter. I'm going to try something soon, maybe some green dragon. I would like to make some cookies and stuff though. I think I'd like that better. My wife and stepdaughter love to bake. So if I make the butter I can have them make me stuff. As long as the stepdaughter doesn't eat them all.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 9, 2009)

I cut the Roadrunner down tonight. Not to bad under CFL's I think. There not the little 27w that I see most people use. I have some larger ones. All trimmed I got 3.65 oz wet. So I will end up with 3/4 oz or a little more when it is dry and ready. Not bad for that one little plant. I'm going to do a few more probably in that CFL box unless I upgrade it to a 400w which is what I'm kinda thinking. I ordered some more from Atitude, I got 3 AK47 and the free one is the Lemon Skunk your girl was looking at. I think I would definitely only like to grow that one in the winter with the mite issue. But it is getting that time of year it would be good.


----------



## kto626 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude, are those lowryder #2's? If they are I'm looking into getting some...they good? How's the high, taste, smell?


----------



## kto626 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey hash lover...i'm looking at cfl's...i got 6-42 watt bulbs. i'm looking at a small space (28 in x 20 in x 46 in height. What do you reccomend for seed? something short and stalky....but very, very tasty and high potency. Any suggestions?


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Alll the plants i grew in this thread are lowriders... the taste is not like a taste of regualar street/brick weed... i want to say it taste like something flavored silver but i just dont know how to describe it. The high is decent but im not much into getting high anymore.. i prefer a body high over a head high so ive been cutting down my smoking to only once or twice a week at the most

there are some lowriders crossed with blueberry that would be short and very tasty

check out "attitude seed bank" and then go to their lowryder section to see them


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Round 4 coming soon... this is what i ordered

1 medium/large mother grow tent
3 strawberry blue feminized seeds
3 chocolope feminized seeds
1 free [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]UFO# 2 DNA Hash Plant Haze Feminized
1 free [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]UFO # 1 DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk Feminized
-------
i still have the following from the last order
1 free UFO DinaFem Blue Widow feminized
1 free DinaFem blue hash feminized
+ 2 free bagseeds that supposed to be good


alll the seeds are feminized except the 2 from my friend... ill be germinating as soon as i get the tent setup, the seeds in my hand, and after i buy more grow bags, foxfarm nutes, foxfarm oceanic forest... and im going to try to get some sort of carbon filter and fan.... im going to try to plant all 12 seeeds in this next round.... none of them are autoflowering.. they are simply feminized.. so ill prob have a short veg and long flowering .. 
[/FONT]


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 17, 2009)

i got a carbon filter but no fan yet... the dam fan costs 100 bucks and i cant afford it till these fat chicks come over so i can whore myself out to them


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 17, 2009)

Keep working them man, It'll be worth it.


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i got a carbon filter but no fan yet... the dam fan costs 100 bucks and i cant afford it till these fat chicks come over so i can whore myself out to them



i hope you charge alot...


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 22, 2009)

He might get more business though if he keeps his prices down.


----------



## closetkiller (Nov 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i got a carbon filter but no fan yet... the dam fan costs 100 bucks and i cant afford it till these fat chicks come over so i can whore myself out to them


 nice fat chicks are cool.


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Let us celebrate the harvest.


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 26, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> He might get more business though if he keeps his prices down.


but there fat, ewww 
(no offence to anyone but im a 120lb white boy that should stay far away from fat girls)the ghangters round here love the large ones, leaves more prime rib for the rest of us!


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 29, 2009)

Green, what's up dude? I've been kinda busy lately, not much time to post. Have you got your new stuff yet? I made some cannabutter a couple days ago but have not tried it yet. I've got the stepdaughter looking into things to make. She loves to bake and loves to get high so I figured she would be great for that project. But I think I'll do some Green dragon next. I've made it before but cooked it down to remove all the alcohol and smoked it. If done right it's really good. It's going well here, plants in flower are doing really well for the most part. One of the lemon haze looks a little funky. Not sure what the deal is since the other 3 are fine. Last harvest total with all plants harvested is a little over 22 oz dry.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 2, 2009)

i was looking at your profile, when making butane oil, put your container(that catches the oil) into a larger container with a little but of hot water
no need for warm weather, i do it like this in the winter but I hate the cold outside.

22oz is very nice, dont smoke that all in 1


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey 400, ya I'll try not to smoke it all at once. That's a good idea with the warm bowl. That's not butane though. It is an alcohol extraction that I did. I basically made "Green Dragon" but cooked it down to smoke instead of drinking it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 2, 2009)

yo hash.. i just got 6 seeds and fucked up 5 of them by germinating in coffee filters... they dried out as i left for the holidays and the next day i put sum more water on them and they started to grow but it dried out over night again... i planted them and only one came up... so ill be figuring something out soon and ill get back to you.. ill post pic of my new grow tent later.. peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 5, 2009)

That's a bitch about your seeds dude. Maybe try to keep them in something more sealed so they don't dry out so fast. Paper towels would probably hold moisture longer too. Do you have more seeds? Let's see some pics!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 5, 2009)

I gave them a few extra days and thought they were dead but infact they came back. When i watered the sprouted seeds the impact of the water must have moved the seeds around in the soil. I found one growing out the top of the bag but along the side of the plastic, just like the mushrooms did on my first grow. So i transplanted it and its rebound and healthy. Overall, I have confirmed 2 dead and 4 that are growing, possibly stunted a bit but growing just fine. Thats 2 chocolope and 2 strawberry blue. I stuck a lemon skunk seed straight in the soil (watering first this time) and Im planting a blue widow seed as we speak.... ill post pic later



Hash Lover said:


> That's a bitch about your seeds dude. Maybe try to keep them in something more sealed so they don't dry out so fast. Paper towels would probably hold moisture longer too. Do you have more seeds? Let's see some pics!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Here are sum pictures... i dont have my carbon scrubber hooked up because i dont want to spend 100 bucks on a fan thats to powerful for what i have. I read someplace that i need a very slow current to properly take care of all odors. The only fans i can find are rated way to high for what i have... my only option is to buy some sort of dimmer switch to control how fast the fan is going or to keep lookin for a smaller fan... the first 3 pictures are "Marinated Marijuana Chicken" and sum butter on the side.. we had that and sum mashed potatoes with cannabutter mixed in them.... it was a very stoney but good meal

EDIT: the brown stuff on top the chicken is the left over marijuana from making the cannabutter... theres no need for this to go to waste.. i also threw sum in my brownies before... i have 6 plant in the room but ive been wanting to upgrade to 10 but i dont know if ill have the room after they grow bigger


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad to see you were able to save a few. I've seen that also that the slower the air moves through the filter the better it will clean. You should try to make one with computer fan or fans with the toilet flange. you could do 4" or 6". Or just use one of the duct fans from Home depot or Lowes. I like the computer fan setup better myself, longer lasting and quieter. This is the same as the ones I have, it's 129 cfm:http://store.cwc-group.com/afb1212vhe.html. You can put it together for about $20 or so. Just make sure the adapter/transformer has at least 1 amp per fan. Here's one on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/12V-4A-Power-Supply-Adapter-LCD-TV-Screen-4-Amp-12-Volt_W0QQitemZ380136808748QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLaptop_Adapters_Chargers?hash=item5881eb612c. 
Looking good though, I like your tent setup. Chicken looks good too.


----------



## Dacheez! (Jan 16, 2010)

thank you guys for spreading the wealth on so much knowledge...i have read both journals front to back and am very psyched to start my first DWC stealth grow. thanks to you two (hash lover & Greenearth5) and the many other contributors ive pretty much learned what i need to in order to get off the ground. i hope that in a few short weeks i will have what i need to start it up. my buddy does a 23 plant grow using coco and the 1 gal bags that you are using Green. ak47, Island sweet skunk (one of my all time favs...mmm...the flavor alone) and a personal strain he made himself of black domino crossed with heavy duty fruity and he yields close to 2 lbs each harvest (dont get me started, i know it should be tons more but if its one thing ive learned about growing herb its that you got to make sure to have your temps correct. vaulted ceilings will cause MAJOR cooling issues, and high heats makes your plants yield way less than it should) from what i havent learned from him ive learned from you guys and the the things posted on RIU. ive been reading so long that i feel like i know you guys, lol...i hope that i can post along with you in my quest for power and glory....btw Green, thanks for the nudie pics, your girls a hottie. tell her she has fans. any ways thanks again, ill be readin along guys...


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Dacheezl, welcome aboard. Always great to help get a new grower get going and sticking it to the man. Be sure to post us some pics when you get started. Me, I'm waiting for my Super Lemon Haze to finish. The early samples are very good. Do you believe someone complained about those nice pics of his girl.


----------



## Dacheez! (Jan 16, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> Hey Dacheezl, welcome aboard. Always great to help get a new grower get going and sticking it to the man. Be sure to post us some pics when you get started. Me, I'm waiting for my Super Lemon Haze to finish. The early samples are very good. Do you believe someone complained about those nice pics of his girl.



yeah some people are never satisfied i guess...either that or they could have been a gay racist, lol. j/k.

I wanted to post something that i saw today when looking at meters that made me go hmm. i remember a while back with greenearth talking about his fluctuation with his ph going up or down a day or so after he checked it and i read something that might be the answer/cause/remedy for his: its called "Temperature Compensation" (link: http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/techinfo.asp?ID=559&htmlfile=phtemperaturecompensation.htm). it seems that its more beneficial than i first thought to have a temp gauge in the res.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey man, or it was a girl maybe. 
Ya, temps have a lot to do with things. I always kept track of the res temp when I do hydro. I was having problems myself when my temps were to high. It was getting up near 80 sometimes last summer. At the same time I had more plants than my hydro could do so I put some in dirt. Even using beneficial bacteria the dirt plants did quite a bit better. It would take 3 to 4 days for a new mix to stabilize the ph. My combo meter has temp on it also but I used a digital meat thermomitor and stuck the probe through the top of the res so I would not have to get the meter out and just have to turn on the meat one to check it. About $10 at Walmart. I'll check out that link,


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Dacheez welcome abroad... i had something happen so i reloacted my grow and dont have time to take any pictures.. i have 5 female plants showing pistols about a foot to 2 foot tall.. im movin out to cali in a few months.. already started selling my stuff and in the process of checkin out schools out there.. not to mention the MMJ shops.. so ill be harvesting before i go hopefully... peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 20, 2010)

Green what's up man. So cali huh, sounds great. I'm glad to see you were able to move your grow to somewhere else. Sounds like your plants are coming along nice. Mine are about 9 1/2 weeks now and showing signs of finishing. Lots of pistils dieing off. I couldn't help but take some early samples from the Super Lemon Haze at about 7 1/2 weeks. Very good stuff already and I'm looking forward to seeing them finish. Waiting for the year to finish and then move? Sounds good though, should have some mj friendly schools out there. Be sure to keep in touch after you move. Post us some pics of what we're missing haha.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive decided to not go to cali because of the extremely high cost of living. Instead, we chose Colorado. I called a MMj company and they told me that i have the qualifiying conditions to get MMJ!!!!!! The cost of living is no different then where Im at so I know i can make it.... we got 3-5 people going and under the law we can grow 3 mature and 3 imature plants per person... 6 plants totaly x 3-5 people = 18-30 plants total!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive started selling my stuff already and have the money.. i jus gotta sublease my place and find a new one and ill be set.. ill take plenty of pictures of my plants and the dispensaires once i get there... let me know how that lemon skunk comes out cause mine are still barley showing pistols after 3 weeks of 12/12... im worried that my plants might take to long to flower b4 i leave... hmm it would be a nice gift to someone if that happens lol

peace


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 21, 2010)

How about Rhode Island? Don't know much about it but they are a MMJ state. I don't know what they do or if you can grow yourself or not. I really should check them out since it is so close. Maybe for a day trip or something. Our current governor is not going to run for another term (she wasn't elected in the first place she took over for the last one) and she was the one that vetoed it after it had passed (the bitch). So I'm hoping we get one that is more pro MMJ. Plus I believe I would have a backer to start something good. My SLH took 2 to 3 week to show pistils I think, and are not quite ready yet 9 1/2 weeks but is really good for the early samples. If you can get at least 8 weeks you should have some good weed and not loose to much maybe. I was looking up some info on it and one thread was saying 13 weeks to finish. My veg plants are not ready yet anyways so it is not to bad but they could be under much better light if I could put them in the closet and change the bulbs. I'm waiting for seeds to come because the one I kept out for a mother is not to good for cloning, 2 out of 50!!!!!!! rooted. Maybe I got to spoiled with the last one being so easy. 24 of 24 would root.


----------



## Dacheez! (Feb 5, 2010)

things are taking a little longer than i had anticipated to get things rolling, but i made my first purchases today 3 5 gallon black buckets. ive been reading this guys thread on grasscity.com about a DWC system that he has set up via 3 5 gallon buckets (2 plant pots and 1 res) and he was yielding a gram per watt on 400w hid...a very nice strain of WW if i may say so myself. link here for the curious---------> http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/121335-lets-build-bubble-bucket-step-step.html . the thread is over 200 pages so my brain is about to explode. ive gotten as far as page 112 and the redundant questions are enough to kill someone. but what i have learned about it is that it seems to be the fastest most rewarding way for micro grows. and thats really all i want if i could get a g per watt on two plants id be happy. itd be enough smoke to keep us out of the hood and away from the shadies and i could make my money back providing quality shit to my family and friends. next on the list i couldnt decide if i should go with a lighting system like this one http://www.amazon.com/400W-120V-Digital-Light-System/dp/B001GL03LS like a cool tube set up or a more traditional set up like this http://www.bestgrowlights.com/product/FBGL5263 obviously cost is going to be an issue so i really wouldnt be able to do anything above about 350. i gotta say man, i didnt think that growing weed would be so damn expensive. i mean i know its more of an investment, but those quick fixes get you by...well they were getting me by when i didnt live in a city that charges 140 a Q. anyways, if you guys know of any deals or systems that ive overlooked please fill me in with your experience...sorry for jacking green. i hope youve found a place for your new set up.


----------

